# Mega-Tek/OCT Challenge November 2008



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Ladies! "wave"

A new month is here so here is a new challenge thread. How is everyone doing? I am absolutely in love with Mega-Tek!

If you are on the challenge and your name is not on the list please contact me and I will add you to the list. 

Below is the original post and link to the original thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301

Below is the link to the second thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031

First update thread. June 1, 2008

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233

Second update thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=273649

September 2008 Challenge Thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278965

October Challenge thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288767

The list of challengers will be in the post below.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

Ladies, if you pm me it will take me a few days to add your name. I do it as I collect several names. If you don't see your name check back in a few days.
*OVATION/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE PLEDGE CLASS**

55brneye: Meg-Tek
*closer*2*my*dreams* Mega-Tek
*COOKIE*: OCT
**kandi**:Mega-Tek
*fabulosity*:Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
Afrolicious: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
ahamlet1: Mega-Tek
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
almondjoi85:Mega-Tek
angeldazed:Mga-Tek
andreab:Mega-Tek
anomcasm:Mega-Tek
apemay1969
apples: Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
aprilj: Mega-Tek
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
asiaticdiva: Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
AVE One: OCT
awesomely_nappy: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT
baby42:OCT
balancegoals:Mega-Tek
bamachic08:Mega-Tek
Beauti515:Mega-Tek
belle_reveuse28: Mega-Tek
belleama: OCT
Belle Creole:MegaTek
Blessed2bless:Mega-Tek
bluwatersoul:Mega-Tek
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
cancerianjewel:Mega-Tek
candycane044: Mega-Tek
caramel28: Mega-Tek
Caramel_Diva:MT/OCT
carameldiva:Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
carletta: Mega-Tek
Casarela:Mega-Tek
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
Chameleonchick:Mega-Tek
Chardai: OCT Pack 
CHEEKQUEEN: Mega-Tek
chitowngal330:Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
cHOCOLATEGIRL619:Mega-Tek
cicilypayne: OCT
cieramichelle: OCT Pak
Clarice: OCT
cocoaluv: Mega-Tek
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek 
cocochanty:Mega-TEk
Coffee: OCT Pack
constance: Mega-Tek
CurlieT:Mega-Tek
CurlyMoo:Mega-Tek
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-
Curlyreese:Mega-Tek
cutiebe2:OCT
daephae:Mega-Tek
dalgal:Mega-Tek
daniemoy: OCT
dany06: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
devans005:Mega-Tek
Diya: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
donewit-it: OCT
dontspeakdefeat: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
Dubois007: OCT
EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
Eisani:Mega-Tek
EMJazzy: Mega-Tek
Encore:Mega-Tek
eroberson: Mega-Tek
eshille: OCT
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Evalina: ???
enveed1:Mega-Tek
evsbaby: OCT
explosiva9: MT
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
finewine83: OCT
flautist: Mega-Tek
flowinfocks:Mega-Tek/OCT
fogannie: Mega-Tek
Forever in Bloom : Mega-Tek
Formergrinch:Mega-Tek
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek
GANicole: OCT
gdivant:Mega-Tek
Geminigirl:Mega-TEk
genesis132:Mega-Tek/OCT
GETHEALTHY: OCT
gilmoregirl:Mega-Tek
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek 
Glamorous chic: Mega-Tek/OCT  
Golden: Mega-Tek
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
grnidmonster:OCT/Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT
Halimah:Mega-Tek
hervirtue: Mega-Tek/OCT
heyfranz:Mega-Tek
Honey-Dip: Mega-Tek
Hot Chocolate-LB:Mega-Tek
iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
ILuvsmuhgrass:Mega-Tek
imstush: Mega-Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
Ivy Santolina:Mega-Tek
ivyQuietstorm:Mega-Tek
jamaicalovely: Mega-Tek
janisloren:Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
Jas123:OCT
JD2'd: Mega-Tek	
jdub: Meg-TEk
Jessica Rabbit: MT
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
jiyabree: Mega-Tek
JLove74: OCT
joib:Mega-Tek
jojo70: OCT
jrae: OCT
jry2lnghair:Mega-Tek
JustKiya: Mega-Tek
karlap: Mega-Tek
karebear0610:Mega-Tek
Kay.Dee:Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
kennedy1:Mega-Tek
kimba:OCT
kimichie:Mega-Tek
KPH: OCT
angeldazed:Mega-Tek
lady_brown: OCT
laedie:Mega-Tek
LadyD2u:Mega-Tek
ladybeesrch: Mega-Tek
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
leona2025: Mega-Tek
leovirgo:OCT
Lexib: Mega-Tek
lizjen04:Mega-Tek
ljones4521: Mega-Tek
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek 
long2short2_?:Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
Longdayinthepark:Mega-Tek
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
LovingLocks:Mega-Tek
Luscious85: Mega-Tek
Mandy4610:Mega-Tek
mamauv2:Mega-Tek/ OCT
marand13: Mega-Tek
Miss Priss: Mega-Tek
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
missdemi: OCT
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
MissRissa: OCT
MissVee: OCT
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
mistee11:Mega-Tek
MsMontoute:Mega-Tek
Miz Complexity:Mega-Tek
mleah: OCT
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
MonaRae:Mega-Tek
monieluv:Mega-Tek
Morenita: OCT
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
msmills2U: Mega-Tek
MsMontoute:Mega-Tek
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
myangeleyez1072:OCT
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Mystic Mega-Tek
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
Mz.Jody:Mega-Tek/OCT
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
nadine1977canada: OCT
NaijaGal: OCT
Napptural Woman:Mega-Tek
NappturalWomyn: Mega-Tek
naturalepiphany:Mega-Tek
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Nicole2008:Mega-TEk
nikki2229's:OCT
nikki2229 
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
NOLA2NY:OCT
nomadpixi:?
nOt Pochahontas:Mega-Tek
november wind: Mega -Tek
nursenappy: Mega-Tek
Nya33:Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT 
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek
ParvaniVida: Mega-TeK
phyl73: Mega-Tek, OCT
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
plastic:Mega-Tek
Platinum: Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
Princessdi: OCT/Mega-Tek
princesslocks: OCT Pak
Princessnad: Mega-Tek
qtslim83: Mega-Tek
Queeny20: Mega-Tek
rhapsdyblu: Mega-Tek
RootPunch:OCT
RZILYNT: OCT
sareca: OCT
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
Senegalese: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
seximami: OCT
sexyeyes3616: OCT
Shadylane21:Mega-Tek
shakesha22: OCT
SheaM: Mega-Tek
Silkydreamgirl: Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
shocol: OCT
shortyluv: Mega-Tek
SKing:Mega-Tek
slim_thick:OCT Pack
slimmzz: OCT 
slimzz: Mega-Tek 
smooth*fro
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
soulie: Mega-Tek
sqzbly1969:Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
Susan294:Mega-Tek/OCT
sweetie77: OCT
sydney100:Mega-Tek
tallen:Mega-Tek
TashaK:OCT
tess1913:Mega-Tek
thaidreams:Mega-Tek
tiff curl: Mega-Tek
tiffupretty:OCT/Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
Tootuff: OCT
toy: Mega-Tek
Trinistarr:Mega-Tek
trenise:OCT Pack
trj1922: Mega-Tek
Trudy: OCT/Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
tt8: MT                                
Twilight80: Mega-Tek
Twisties: OCT Pack
twnz&1mo: Mega-Tek
unique4lyfe33:Mega-Tek
valerie: Mega-Tek
vanita:Mega-Tek
Victomae:Mega-Tek/OCT
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
VinDieselsWifey:Mega-Tek
vivEz daNs lamouR: OCT
voyagetome:Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek
weaveologist: Mega-Tek/OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
XXXtacy:Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
Zeal: Mega-Tek
*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

I put this here just in case the challenge list gets too long and I need more room.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

Originally posted by TT8:

Hi Ladies
It's time for another hair growth challenge!
The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009.* *You can join at anytime between now and then. *. *PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST**
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Price $26.95, Tax $1.56,  Total $38.51

 The official OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009. You can join at anytime between now and then. . PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.stagecoastwest.com

http://www.valleyvet.com

http://www.kvvet.com

JustKiya gave me website for the Canadian challengers. This is a list of Canandian Vendors. 

http://www.pacificwestenterprises.com/retailers.htm

FOR GALLON SIZE TUB OF MEGA-TEK
http://neeps.com/searchresult.html?...6771492516079&.autodone=http://www.neeps.com/
Price: $ 149.26



Sindeee said:



			I don't know but I though this would be a great idea for anyone wanting to buy Mega-Tek but didn't want to sift through the thousands of posts to get different web addresses.



So I'll start.



Consider it a MT cheat sheet!

I purchased mine from: http://kvvet.com

They're offering FREE SHIPPING with any order over $50.00. 

ALSO, there is a coupon code you can use: SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054


http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_...alse&mscssid=0407683DA633481688CF648B6A586F1C

Click to expand...



_____________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________








*HELPFUL INFO*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*PRODUCT INGREDIENTS*

Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids than OCT
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FUN RECIPES*(these also help combat shedding)
Mega-Tek Mix:in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya) 

OCT/Mega-Tek combo:mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day


Mega-Tek Mix:6 oz MT cell rebuilder, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil, 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each), 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe, 1 Tblspn of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow), 3 tubes of MN
    -1. Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first 
    -2. Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily 

"Pre-oil" with OCT or Mega-Tek: 1). oil scalp first with an oil such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils or any other oil you like 2). then apply the OCT or Mega-Tek to scalp with a color-applicator bottle
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Treatments for Shedding
1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_...r+EGO+Hot+Oil+Treatment+with+Garlic&x=14&y=22

2. Alter Ego Cren
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_bt?url=search-alias=beauty&field-keywords=Alter+EGO+Cren&x=0&y=0

3. Remedee Shampoo/Leave-In
http://www.buty-wave.com/

4. take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ovación,
tt8*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are my progress pictures for the end of October. 
May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008





September 4, 2008





October 28, 2008


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been in this challenge since september, but I'm not listed. Please add me! Well I'm in braids till January, 2009, so I can quit messing with my hair, lol. I apply OCT 3+ times a week, I cowash once a week with dilluted Bioinfusion hydrating conditioning balm, and moisturize daily with Care Free Curl Insant Moisture while I am in braids. I'm also spraying infusium 23 on my braids 1-2 times a week (C&G method).





I may continue wearing braids until next summer or longer if I get good growth retention this way.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 2, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness DSD!  That is some major progress.  I've been using MT since 9/15 and I'm currently in a sew-in.  I hope I have as much progress as you when I get my sew-in taken down in December.  Keep it up girl!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I've been in this challenge since september, but I'm not listed. Please add me! Well I'm in braids till January, 2009, so I can quit messing with my hair, lol. I apply OCT 3+ times a week, I cowash once a week with dilluted Bioinfusion hydrating conditioning balm, and moisturize daily with Care Free Curl Insant Moisture while I am in braids. I'm also spraying infusium 23 on my braids 1-2 times a week (C&G method).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are there. I think you just overlooked it. I alphabetized to make it easier for everyone to find their name.


----------



## november wind (Nov 2, 2008)

Fantastic progress!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait till the December reveal to see everyone's progress.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahhh, a new month, and a new thread - thanks DSD!!! 

I'm actually two strand twisting my hair right now, MT'ing as I finish each section.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 2, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I can't wait till the December reveal to see everyone's progress.


 
same here!


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh how wonderful! I new thread!  I will stay on top of this one!


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great progress DSD!
I'm in braids now until the end of December and still doing my same routine of Mega tekking every other day.

I hope I have some good progress in December!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 2, 2008)

Great progress DSD. 

Like every1 else, I'm excited about December's reveals. I get my new install on Dec 20th so I'll post my 2 month progress then.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 2, 2008)

I looked at my hair today and for once I feel like progress is a coming... I can't wait to compare my start pictures in August to December. I got a trim in September as well. What I did was just put about 1/2 oz of SAA in my applicator bottle with 8ozs of MT.. I think it helped it alot this go around. My bottle of OCT just came.. I think I might try that after the reveal in December.


----------



## trenise (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see the November thread. I'm really starting to look forward to these from month to month. I've been doing the OCT for almost a full month now and am really liking the results. I also use the BT on my scalp about 3X's a week and the Vatika coconut oil on my hair. I have a fresh relaxer and plan to bun for at least the next two weeks. I use the Hairveda whipped gelly to bun when my hair is wet or the shealoe to bun when my hair has already air dried. I took a picture in my DSD progress shirt for the first time today. I do think my hair has grown quite a bit, but I can't say for sure since this was my first photo in the shirt. I admit, I was hesitant initially to even get the shirt because I thought my hair was too short to reach even the first line on it. It was at 2.5 when I took the picture. Time will tell at what rate it's actually growing.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 2, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice results DSD. Everytime I see results like this it makes me wish I would stay consistent with it.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 2, 2008)

That is some fierce new growth, lady!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 2, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> You are there. I think you just overlooked it. I alphabetized to make it easier for everyone to find their name.


 
Thanks, DSD! BTW, great growth!


----------



## hervirtue (Nov 2, 2008)

Great progress DSD!!

Well I decided to live a little dangerously (not recommended for everyone) and put a little of my MT mix with my JBCO and Hairveda's Asha Omega on my ends and on top of that I put my Hairveda's Whipped Shea Aloe Mousse, Whipped Gelly and sealed with a little more JBCO and boy, oh boy, my two-strand twists look and feel lovely. I'm probably going to put the MT mix on my ends weekly and see how they do, whether it dries it out or if it actually makes my ends a little thicker which is the goal I'm hoping for .

Happy growing this month to all !!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice growth DSD. Ya'll are making me nervous 'cause I'm not sure how much my hair has grown. I know it is thicker and some of my spots have filled in some but, not any thing like the growth DSD is showing.

Also, my ng is super fine and straight, there is lots of it but, it is almost like baby hair. I already have fine hair but, now I have two very different textures, 3a and 4a, unfortunately the 4a is in the very front and top of my head, go figure....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in. Just getting started literally. Starting pic is in my siggy because I got a haircut and had a few setbacks.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 2, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great progress!!! I'll see you guys in Dec.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 2, 2008)

HHG!! 

Nice update DSD!!  

Can you please fix my name in the lineup? Beverly said they fixed the flaw. T.I.A.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 2, 2008)

Im in a HYH challenge and am wigging it up, but I'm still Mega-Teking!Awesome progress! Keeping my eye on this!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## sydney100 (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you please add me to this challenge.  I have been using Megatek since 10/1/08 and it is the bomb.  

For those individuals who are living dangerously and putting megatek on the ends please be careful. When I initially did this my hair felt so good, but I started seeing broken pieces of hair in my sink when I was combing.  I got protein overload.  I had to deep condition and use a reconstructor and my hair is fine now.  I also always take a garlic pill when I'm using my megatek. 

I mix my megatek in a bottle with pure cocconut oil and olive oil and apply it to my scalp every two to three days and my hair has had some serious growth and its only been a month.


----------



## SKing (Nov 2, 2008)

I received MegaTek adn I am sure that it is the right one because it is the same one that is pictured on the link in this thread.
What I don't understand is that people are mixing it with stuff....should I do that? Mine doesn't smell bad. And it's more like a conditioner texture when I was expecting an oil-type.
SKing


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 2, 2008)

just checking in. i think i will hide my hair and do as big reveal in december with the rest of ya'll. HHG everyone!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Ladies. It's tough growing out highly layered hair. I am itching to cut but...I haven't trimmed since March. Go me, Go me!!

To all who have add requests. I got your name and I will be updating the list some with new challengers and corrections. 

Thanks Ladies for all of your support!!


----------



## Twisties (Nov 2, 2008)

I am doing well.  I did a trim in early October. In plaits and wigging it!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice progress, DSD!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like to join, ill probably purchase some MT this week


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

SKing said:


> I received MegaTek adn I am sure that it is the right one because it is the same one that is pictured on the link in this thread.
> What I don't understand is that people are mixing it with stuff....should I do that? Mine doesn't smell bad. And it's more like a conditioner texture when I was expecting an oil-type.
> SKing



You don't have to - use it, and see what you think of it straight. A lot of ladies end up mixing other stuff with it because they like how their hair feels with the other stuff better - but I think you should start using it straight.  I wish I did - but I'm doing it backwards. It'll be interesting to see.  

Nice growth DSD!!! Those are some wicked layers - are you thinking about growing til your shortest layer is X length, and then trimming it all even?  The thought of doing that to my hair crosses my mind every now and then... *sigh*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am really sad because I think Mega-tek is drying and matting my hair. Has this happened to anyone before?
I hair is getting thicker and thicker, which is good, but I think now it is too thick and it is drying up.
I have been using MT straight, but tonight I decided to mix it with Keracare essential oils to see if that helps. I may have to give up on MT if this continues. I don't want anymore thickness.
My OCT should be here soon.
Maybe I will sell my MT (but I mixed it with oil so I don't know if anyone will want to buy it)

I am completely cutting out all other protein based products.

Please check the exchange forum if you want to buy some of my goodies.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 2, 2008)

Whoa time flies. This is the second challenge that I actually lasted more than two months. I am still MTing. I can't wait until December to see my results and get my Gallon.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 2, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am really sad because I think Mega-tek is drying and matting my hair. Has this happened to anyone before?
> I hair is getting thicker and thicker, which is good, but I think now it is too thick and it is drying up.
> ...



How much are you using? How often are you washing your hair? You might have to decrease the one, and increase the other. How often are you DC'ing? What are you DC'ing with? 
We don't want any setbacks!


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

I went in for a trim and ended up with a cut. So I lost an inch or so. Now I am in two-strand twists on my real hair only for the next two weeks. Still megateking.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

DSD,

Congrats on your fabulous growth. Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

JK,

I love your new avitar- You look so pretty.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hi, I  changed my name from Kathy Edwards to balancegoals can you please  change my name in the  challenge - Thank you 

I am still using MT and OCT , I see some growth and thickness, hair still short but it is growing  , edges are coming in as well. I am mixing my MT and OCT with coconut oil, and Castro  , because when I used it straight it dry my hair out, and it start to break. I have bun since 9/11/08, and now I am going to wear half wigs , not sure how long I will wear a wig , but I hoping to the end of the month , I am DC weekly , I wash my hair 3 times a week. I have clarified and used homemade garlic , which stink . I am taking garlic pills, Biotin , Vitamin C, Fish pills, and I drinking water all day long.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been switching between OCT and Megatek, both are good though I suspect that the MegaTek has been behind some serious itching problems I've been having lately. I try not to put it on my scalp, I'll continue to use it but if I have any issues with it I'll stick with OCT.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> How much are you using? How often are you washing your hair? You might have to decrease the one, and increase the other. How often are you DC'ing? What are you DC'ing with?
> We don't want any setbacks!


I use it everyday to every other day a good size on the scalp. I cowash pretty much every morning after applying it the night before.
I have been terribly busy and therefore have not DCed as much as I would like in the last two weeks (DCed today though).
I am DCing with Keracare Humecto or Mizani thermasmooth or ORS hair mayo (what? we have already established that I need PJ rehab. As bad as it seems, I am doing much better)


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Im going to stick with Mega tek. OCT (DC labs) just pissed me off.


----------



## TANESHIAW (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone had kinkie twists or micro's whil using MT or OCT?? If so how often did you wash your braids?? And what type of moisturizers did you use. I really want to get some micro's but I'm so afraid I won't wash or moisturize enough!


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

TANESHIAW said:


> Has anyone had kinkie twists or micro's whil using MT or OCT?? If so how often did you wash your braids?? And what type of moisturizers did you use. I really want to get some micro's but I'm so afraid I won't wash or moisturize enough!



Yes. I have used MT with Micros and tree braids. I washed my hair every 7-10 days. I used CFCG, Eqyss Avocado Mist and Premier Rehydrant Spray. HTH.


----------



## devans005 (Nov 3, 2008)

I plan to buy a Gallon size too.  If anyone find a great sale on the Gallon size let me know!



Chameleonchick said:


> Whoa time flies. This is the second challenge that I actually lasted more than two months. I am still MTing. I can't wait until December to see my results and get my Gallon.


----------



## Blkrose (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to join!!!

The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009*

*My product(s): OCT and Mega-Tek*


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 3, 2008)

I am still hanging...last month was all MT...I am on OCT this month.  Going to order more MT next week and use them both together.  However...i think I am getting better r3esults with OCT and its only been a couple of weeks.


----------



## TANESHIAW (Nov 3, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> Yes. I have used MT with Micros and tree braids. I washed my hair every 7-10 days. I used CFCG, Eqyss Avocado Mist and Premier Rehydrant Spray. HTH.


 
Thanks. What's CFCG?


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 3, 2008)

*I'd like to officially join this challenge...you guys got me I've been using Mega-Tek since Oct 18th and I broke down and ordered OCT on Saturday (11/1)...HHG to every1*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

*does a little happy dance* 

 

I think - I just think - I might order me some OCT today. *twitches* I got a lil extra money burning a hole in my pocket..... and it's between the OCT and some Emu Oil. 

Hrm. *goes to check eBay*


----------



## NigerianGirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, I confess I have been secretly following the megatek for about a month  so I would like to officially join the challenge. I am trying to get to bra strap. It is grazing the bra or something like  that. Noticing some things with the megatek, it is working slowly but surely. You may check out my fotki or my mini album. I may just try the OCT.....Best wishes to everyone.....


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 3, 2008)

Im still using my Mega tek, my hair has grown, how much Im not sure, I get my relaxer on Wed(im 20wks post). My new growth is soooo manageable its unbelievable.


----------



## tiffupretty (Nov 3, 2008)

im using mega tek i add saa to the mega tek..one week the alternating with oct the following week....i have nothing but a big grin on my face...cant wait to post in a few more weeks...im hiding my hair under a wig..i co-wash daily.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

*happy dance* 

I love new threads, because I see so many new faces then - it's so EXCITING to know that there are so many women using this is so many different ways, and getting SUCH good results. 

 

Sometimes I wonder if the folks who are getting bad results are scared/nervous to speak up, because my cynical self really struggles to believe that it's REALLY working perfectly for everyone. 

Hrm, maybe I'll start another thread.


----------



## caribgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...




So very lovely, DSD!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

ITA ,JK!! 
The results of MT can be questionable !! Thank God for pics because I would swear that I got zero progress or very little at best!! 

Just keeping taking comparison pics- at least every month!!! Keep growing ladies!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 3, 2008)

SKing said:


> I received MegaTek adn I am sure that it is the right one because it is the same one that is pictured on the link in this thread.
> What I don't understand is that people are mixing it with stuff....should I do that? Mine doesn't smell bad. And it's more like a conditioner texture when I was expecting an oil-type.
> SKing


 
Welcome to the MT/OCT challenge SKing, Some people find the protein in MT to be very heavy so they mix it with their favorite oils, which will delute it and aid in softening the hair. I don't mix my MT with anything and it works fine for me. I am currently DC'ing with my MT and tomorrow I will only apply to my scalp. Many of the ladies are using it in ways that fits thier regimen you too will find a way that suits you. Good luck. 

CM


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> JK,
> 
> I love your new avitar- You look so pretty.



 CaramelDiva! I just saw this!  



caribgirl said:


> ITA ,JK!!
> The results of MT can be questionable !! Thank God for pics because I would swear that I got zero progress or very little at best!!
> 
> *Just keeping taking comparison pics- at least every month!!!* Keep growing ladies!!!



Yup, I learned my lesson - pictures _*don't*_ lie!


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 3, 2008)

TANESHIAW said:


> Thanks. What's CFCG?



Care Free Curl Gold ( jherri curl Juice)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 3, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> Care Free Curl Gold ( jherri curl Juice)



 @ JCJ   I got my sister turned onto that!


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 3, 2008)

I washed and put OCT on my scalp and length of hair for the first time, I usually use Mega Tek because I need the fullness. I slept in the OCT and rinsed mid morning, I put a  little Ovations cream rinse in as a leave-in and my hair was so soft. 

I don't want to be fooled into believing I can do this w/ OCT w/ a dc like I have to do with MT. Has anyone else seen the difference between the harshness of MT and OCT? MT is extremely hard on my hair and I KNOW I need to DC when I rinse i out and if I leave it in over night I dc w/ heat but, with the OCT the dc wasnt necessary....

I would love to hear from anyone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 3, 2008)

I just went ahead and ordered 2 more bottles of MT along with some avocado mist.  Thanks to all yall *****s that ordered all the gallon sizes.  I still have some left since I first started but I shared with some folks and my stash is getting low. I am in braids right now (avatar) so I really want to get some growth during the winter.  HHG Q


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I washed and put OCT on my scalp and length of hair for the first time, I usually use Mega Tek because I need the fullness. I slept in the OCT and rinsed mid morning, I put a  little Ovations cream rinse in as a leave-in and my hair was so soft.
> 
> I don't want to be fooled into believing I can do this w/ OCT w/ a dc like I have to do with MT. Has anyone else seen the difference between the harshness of MT and OCT? MT is extremely hard on my hair and I KNOW I need to DC when I rinse i out and if I leave it in over night I dc w/ heat but, with the OCT the dc wasnt necessary....
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone. Thanks in advance.



Very interesting, and I'm not really surprised. When we were first doing comparisons of MT vs. OCT, the one definite difference was that OCT had ingredients designed to make your hair _*feel*_ good, and MT didn't. That's why some ladies started adding oils to their MT - to replicate that feeling. 

 Besides, MT is for horses, you know? They don't have quite as high of a 'soft' requirement as we do.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 4, 2008)

After the whole mess with DC Labs charging my account 311 dollars for OCT. I finally got a refund. I had to get all 4 authorization numbers since they charged me 4 times. They had to write a letter to my bank also. I cancelled my OCT order.

The funny part the way you guys are talking  about this stuff man I want some. 
For now I'm going to stick to my MT,MN,peppermint oil  & JBCO mix.
I do think I will be getting some OCT soon. It will be a late Bday present from my baby. I warned him order it over the phone.


----------



## Finewine (Nov 4, 2008)

DSD, your hair looks great!


----------



## curlmama (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sure you all have had this question before but I was wondering if any of you consider yourself protein sensitive and which product you use?  I am very interested in the growth but I have had some breakage in the past (about 18 months ago) that I think was do to too much protein.


----------



## plastic (Nov 4, 2008)

Add me please - mixed mine with some castor oil and vitamin E oil , but as soon as that batch is gone im just going to be using it straight up


----------



## MissNina (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I'm gonna stop the MT, ladies 

It's been giving me pretty good thickness, but I'm more interested in length than anything right now. My hair is already pretty thick. I haven't got much length from it at all. I have been a little inconsistent with it here and there, but still . . .IDK. I've been doing it at least 3 times a week.

When I'm done with the bottle I have now, I'm probably giving it up unless I see something major. I still want to try Ovation though. REALLY bad. But that price is just


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 4, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> So very lovely, DSD!!!!





caribgirl said:


> So very lovely, DSD!!!!



Thanks everyone.

It's a struggle for me because I have a mullet. I am sure the side will catch up but dang! I have not trimmed my hair since March and that's a feat for me.  Eight months and going.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 4, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I think I'm gonna stop the MT, ladies
> 
> It's been giving me pretty good thickness, but I'm more interested in length than anything right now. My hair is already pretty thick. I haven't got much length from it at all. I have been a little inconsistent with it here and there, but still . . .IDK. I've been doing it at least 3 times a week.
> 
> When I'm done with the bottle I have now, I'm probably giving it up unless I see something major. I still want to try Ovation though. REALLY bad. But that price is just


I totally hear you. I think I will give up MT too. It is too strong for my hair and I don't need thick, if I get anymore thickness.....
I would like to sell my MT, but it is mixed with oils, so I don't think anyone wants to buy it.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I"m still in! Quick question. I see people are washing it out, but I thought you were supposed to use it as a scalp cream. Do I not leave it on my scalp?*


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 4, 2008)

you can leave on or rise out your next wash day.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 4, 2008)

MissNina said:


> I think I'm gonna stop the MT, ladies
> 
> It's been giving me pretty good thickness, but I'm more interested in length than anything right now. My hair is already pretty thick. I haven't got much length from it at all. I have been a little inconsistent with it here and there, but still . . .IDK. I've been doing it at least 3 times a week.
> 
> When I'm done with the bottle I have now, I'm probably giving it up unless I see something major. I still want to try Ovation though. REALLY bad. But that price is just



*I started with MT and switched to ovation last month, for the same reason. I was getting so MANY beady balls of new growth in between my braids over the weeks it was out of control. So far I am glad I have made the investment in Ovation, if at all possible I recommend giving it a try.*


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 4, 2008)

quick question:  which lengthens the hair? oct or megatek?  please share


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 4, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> quick question:  which lengthens the hair? oct or megatek?  please share



*They both do, but Ovation seems to be length first then thickness, and MT is thickness frst, then length.*


----------



## Amour (Nov 4, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *They both do, but Ovation seems to be length first then thickness, and MT is thickness frst, then length.*


 
how long after thickness is everyone seeing the length with MT?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 4, 2008)

curlmama said:


> I am sure you all have had this question before but I was wondering if any of you consider yourself protein sensitive and which product you use?  I am very interested in the growth but I have had some breakage in the past (about 18 months ago) that I think was do to too much protein.



I'm protein sensitive, and I use MT - mixed with SAA, castor oil, vit. e oil, and honeyquat. I also use about 1/2 teaspoon on my WHOLE head every day - very small amounts. 



MissNina said:


> I think I'm gonna stop the MT, ladies
> 
> It's been giving me pretty good thickness, but I'm more interested in length than anything right now. My hair is already pretty thick. I haven't got much length from it at all. I have been a little inconsistent with it here and there, but still . . .IDK. I've been doing it at least 3 times a week.
> 
> When I'm done with the bottle I have now, I'm probably giving it up unless I see something major. I still want to try Ovation though. REALLY bad. But that price is just



Oh, booo!!  I'm kinda jelly of ya'll women with enough thickness that ya'll can turn your nose up at any more  I'm trying to get to where you are!! 



bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I"m still in! Quick question. I see people are washing it out, but I thought you were supposed to use it as a scalp cream. Do I not leave it on my scalp?*



Some people wash out, some people leave it in - you'll have to see what works best for you.  



KissKiss said:


> how long after thickness is everyone seeing the length with MT?



It varies from head to head. I saw length first, then the length stopped, and my hair got a lot thicker and longer - but the additional thickness concealed the length until I did an official 'check'. 

Ya'll REALLY got me wanting some Ovation now. They should have a Christmas Buy One, Get one Half off and a sample size Cream Rinse sale, or something.  HintHint DC Labs!! I know ya'll watching!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Some people wash out, some people leave it in - you'll have to see what works best for you.


*
Thats what I have been doing. My hair si so thick now, but the shedding is getting unbearable. The one member who wrote about taking care of hair when its in weaves, and she mentioned to comb of brush the shedded hairs loose first.... that was a brilliant idea and its totally helped me alot.*


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 4, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> Im still using my Mega tek, my hair has grown, how much Im not sure, I get my relaxer on Wed(im 20wks post). My new growth is soooo manageable its unbelievable.



I can't wait to see your pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## kandake (Nov 4, 2008)

So, I ordered my MT about an hour ago.  I'm excited to see what in store for my hair using MT.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 4, 2008)

:bouncegre*YAY....MY OCT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY*. I have one more bottle coming soon. I am so excited

Couple of questions....How do you ladies use MT for DCing?
I want to use up my MT asap, so that I can focus on my OCT
Has anyone had any issues with garlic pills? It seems to be causing heart palpitations  and some other things too weird to mention here


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm experiencing breakage. Are you guys experiencing that?erplexed What should I do?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 5, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm experiencing breakage. Are you guys experiencing that?erplexed What should I do?



is it breakage or shedding? im experiencing shedding. this happens when im about 1 month post.


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> I totally hear you. I think I will give up MT too. It is too strong for my hair and I don't need thick, if I get anymore thickness.....
> I would like to sell my MT, but it is mixed with oils, so I don't think anyone wants to buy it.



 So I'm not the only one who had this issue.  Unfortunately MT was too strong for my hair so I had to stop using it.  My hair is already thick and when I used MT my hair ended up being dry no matter what I used to moisturize.  My hair started breaking and shedding.  I thought about using OCT to see if it would work better for me. :scratchch


----------



## achangedlife (Nov 5, 2008)

DSD, can you add me please. I started using MT again last week. I have layers also so I'm really using the hair in the back to judge growth. Right now when my hair is wet it reaches the bottom of my neck. I swear the last time I washed I thought I felt my hair trying to tickle my back, maybe my mind is playing tricks on me...lol.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 5, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm experiencing breakage. Are you guys experiencing that?erplexed What should I do?



Hi ILMG,

How are you using it? Are you doing any deep conditioning?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> :bouncegre*YAY....MY OCT CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY*. I have one more bottle coming soon. I am so excited
> 
> Couple of questions....How do you ladies use MT for DCing?
> I want to use up my MT asap, so that I can focus on my OCT
> Has anyone had any issues with garlic pills? It seems to be causing heart palpitations  and some other things too weird to mention here


Help please!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I think I'm officially defeated.  No change.  Of course the hair is parted differently, but the way I part the hair seems to have more impact than this growth aid.  Shoot, the way I parted for these shots, it looks worse than before, but I don't think it actually is.  I don't think there's been any change in the 5 weeks since I started.  My conclusion: ineffective.

Left temple Oct 1st




Left temple Nov 4th




Right temple Oct 1st




Right temple Nov 4th


----------



## kenzi (Nov 5, 2008)

Although I didn't join the challenge.  I have been using a mixture of MT and Ovation, I use it at least three times a week sort of like a hair grease and I leave it in (this is my 3rd or 4th week).  I have found that garlic shampoo and alter ego garlic conditioner w/ added SAA keeps my hair from shedding.  However, I really can't tell if there is a significant change in the thickness or length of my hair because it's six months and counting since I had a touch up.


----------



## hervirtue (Nov 5, 2008)

Ladies, I am just floored when it comes to OCT and MT. I have been using it FAITHFULLY both day and night (lately, I've been using MT and night and OCT in the morning). My hair is getting so thick that it's unbelievable !!! As a natural, what I am noticing with my hair is that as I use it (I only wash on the weekends and I'm "trying" to at least rinse during the week) my hair starts to shrink which makes it appear as if it's not growing and not working. But I swear, each time I do re-do my twists my hair is thicker and thicker. I LOVE THIS STUFF, BUT I HATE HAVING TO REDO MY HAIR TWICE A WEEK. I dang sho ain't got time for that.

@Mwedzi, don't give up. I'm noticing that my sides are taking there time filling in but I TRULY believe it's working.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> is it breakage or shedding? im experiencing shedding. this happens when im about 1 month post.



It's breakage. Little bits of hair all over. No white bulbs.



sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi ILMG,
> 
> How are you using it? Are you doing any deep conditioning?



Over night on my scalp only. Yep doing lots of DCing and cowashing.


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Glad to see everyone's great progress so far!!! Congrats! and keep up the good work!!!  
For all of the girls that are struggling with the shedding with the MT, I would definitely say to keep the faith and try changes in your co-washing schedule (maybe more often) and/or maybe add a garlic shampoo to your mix…I have heard great results with this for the shedding, also consider how long with leave in the MT (overnight or couple of days) and whether you use it raw or mix with oil. I think if you give any of these changes a shot, you will see a difference.

Ok, so I am now on about Week 3 of my MT mix with oil (using grapeseed currently) and I have to say that my edges definitely are filling in, both in the back (nape) and in the front (hairline). AND it is growing in my baby matching bald spots on each side of my head above my ear. I only took back pictures of my hair to following the length so I won’t have a visual comparison from the beginning but I will take pictures now and see what the improvement is over the next 8 weeks from today through my next relaxer. Additionally, I would say that my hair seems thicker and stronger since using the MT. I am currently on a cowash, 2 nights of application of MT and co-wash again, cycle repeats! Also, I usually suffer from a touch of dry scalp but I haven’t seen many flakes lately which is good, I do get a little bit of itching but I think that it is also because I am dancing three nights at the end of the week now and I think the sweat in bumping and grinding with everything else in my hair and it is making it itch… 

I will have update pictures to share in December after the next relaxer to see what we are working with…Its funny because for the first time last night, I was on my way home and my hair kept falling out so I decided to put a clip in… I was tickled pink when I realized that I had legit little ponytail that feel thick…You couldn’t tell me nothin!! :trampolin

Happy Growing!!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm experiencing breakage. Are you guys experiencing that?erplexed What should I do?



Take a step back, and look at your _*entire*_ regimen. What are you DC'ing with? Are you using more/less heat? Has the weather changed where you are - the heat come on? That might require more/a different sort of moisture. How much MT are you using? How often are you clarifying? What kind of leave-in are you using? 



mwedzi said:


> Okay, I think I'm officially defeated.  No change.  Of course the hair is parted differently, but the way I part the hair seems to have more impact than this growth aid.  Shoot, the way I parted for these shots, it looks worse than before, but I don't think it actually is.  I don't think there's been any change in the 5 weeks since I started.  My conclusion: ineffective.
> 
> Left temple Oct 1st to Nov 4th
> 
> ...



Urm,  I can see a difference - and I can't believe you think it looks WORSE!  

Left Temple - when you started, you could see through your hair, straight to your scalp in areas. Now, it's a solid mass of hair - not all the way to the edge of your hairline, but there's no scalpiness. 

The right temple hasn't progressed as far forward, but there is still a change - the scalpiness doesn't extend as far back into your hair - in the first picture, it went almost back to your ear - now it's just in front of your sideburns. 

 You have progressed!!! Am I crazy, or does anyone else see it too? 

I really think hairline progress is hard, because it can be SO subtle that it takes a while before you are really like - urm, hey! It's not that long, but I've got more coverage! 

I think it worked.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 5, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, I think I'm officially defeated.  No change.  Of course the hair is parted differently, but the way I part the hair seems to have more impact than this growth aid.  Shoot, the way I parted for these shots, it looks worse than before, but I don't think it actually is.  I don't think there's been any change in the 5 weeks since I started.  My conclusion: ineffective.
> 
> Left temple Oct 1st
> 
> ...



You're not alone! OCT did nothing for me either!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Take a step back, and look at your _*entire*_ regimen. What are you DC'ing with? Are you using more/less heat? Has the weather changed where you are - the heat come on? That might require more/a different sort of moisture. How much MT are you using? How often are you clarifying? What kind of leave-in are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i see it too. great progress M.


----------



## nuggetrock (Nov 5, 2008)

Mwedzi..I see the progress too...esp on the left!  Keep the faith!

JustKiya...that fizzie/salt in condish is the BEEESSSST! My crunchy ends are no more..you are definitely one of my inspirations in this forum!

And since I have been using MT since Oct 10th (in braids with syn. ext) ...and have seen 1/2 inch of growth as of Oct 29th...I am officially joining this challenge!  

I also got some OCT ( my PJism got the best of me )because I need more length than growth and the thickness the MT was giving me made me have to take down my TST in 3 weeks!   Breaking my pockets with all these re-do's (is that a word?)! But it's worth it if it's because of growth.      

I'll do progress pics after this set of braids comes out in Dec. Don't really know how since I took a poor quality pic before this set   but I will figure it out.  

I'll be doing OCT daily for this set of braids, to see which gives me better growth...OCT or MT

HHG!


----------



## carmencan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all, I am a newby that just joined today (two minutes ago...I had to post)...

I am so excited as I have been using not only MT but OCT too. 
I have been using the MT since September 17th and 2 weeks post relaxer. 
OCT for about 3 weeks and I alternate or use OCT in back and MT in top and front. I apply GAs to scalp only and wash out in 1-2 days. No heat for the past 2 weeks so I don't know what's going on in there (SUPER thick). Just trying to see if I see a difference. I do braid-outs and plan to get relaxer on Saturday. I am a PJ for real and use NMT as well as Humecto like every day as a leave in. I also use Mango QT (not feeling it though). 

Please add me to this challenge?...Is this the right place to request this? Will DSD see this?


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 5, 2008)

Now that I have purchased OCT I see people saying it didn't work.  LOL  LAwd as much as I paid...this stuff better work.
I could be delirious...but it has only been a few weeks and i think I see a slight difference.  We shall see the next time I straigthen.  I am going to try to go as close to the end of Nov as possible.  Then I will HAVE to take pics as it will be 6 months post BC for me.

Oh and my progress puff is NOTICABLY bigger.  I will try to get some batteries for my cam tonight.  I can atleast post that.


----------



## carmencan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi DSD...Please add me I just pd membership today and I am ready to play as I have my MT and OCT...Thx


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 5, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> *Now that I have purchased OCT I see people saying it didn't work. LOL LAwd as much as I paid...this stuff better work.*
> I could be delirious...but it has only been a few weeks and i think I see a slight difference. We shall see the next time I straigthen. I am going to try to go as close to the end of Nov as possible. Then I will HAVE to take pics as it will be 6 months post BC for me.
> 
> Oh and my progress puff is NOTICABLY bigger. I will try to get some batteries for my cam tonight. I can atleast post that.


 
@ the bolded. I'm feeling the same way. I just ordered my OCT on Saturday and its been shipped so I'm just waiting for it to get here.  I've been reading some of these posts like thinking that this better work im gonna  lol


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Take a step back, and look at your _*entire*_ regimen. What are you DC'ing with? Are you using more/less heat? Has the weather changed where you are - the heat come on? That might require more/a different sort of moisture. How much MT are you using? How often are you clarifying? What kind of leave-in are you using?



I'm Dc'ing with a blend of conditioners (Humectin, LTR, and WEN), oils (evoo, castor, coconut), and honey.  I don't use heat. I cowash with WEN (sometimes WEN mixed with oils.) It's getting cold but but I've upped my moisture (and co-washing) in order to balance it out. My leave in is glycerine & rosewater (or glycerin and hairveda spray) with a touch of WEN and sealing with Hairveda oils.

I didn't have any breakage until I added MT. So that's kinda the culprit right now. The first time I hit it straight just on the scalp and a little on the hair. The second time I blended it with a little evoo and applied it to the scalp only.

I had some Aphogee balancing conditioner so I tried that after the MT today. I'm marinating in some DC I whipped up so I'll let you know how it goes. I've been airdrying with a scarf and have not used any kind of heat. I was doing so well. It's not hellaciously bad, it's just that I went from no breakage and no shedding to little hairs all over. No bueno.

I should take pictures. I've only used it twice in the past week and I know there's no way I have new growth like this. I'm 3 weeks post and after I put it on my scalp last night it (slept in it) and got up to wash it out, I noticed about 1/2 of an inch. Now I noted that it was 1/4 of an inch when I started a week ago. (No I didn't sprout it over night lol but wow. If this stuff works like this....... I'm hooked)

I gotta get this figured out because it does me NO GOOD to have good growth and gained thickness of the fine strands if I can't get a grip on the breakage.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm Dc'ing with a blend of conditioners (Humectin, LTR, and WEN), oils (evoo, castor, coconut), and honey.  I don't use heat. I cowash with WEN (sometimes WEN mixed with oils.) It's getting cold but but I've upped my moisture (and co-washing) in order to balance it out. My leave in is glycerine & rosewater (or glycerin and hairveda spray) with a touch of WEN and sealing with Hairveda oils.
> 
> I didn't have any breakage until I added MT. So that's kinda the culprit right now. The first time I hit it straight just on the scalp and a little on the hair. The second time I blended it with a little evoo and applied it to the scalp only.
> 
> ...



So true, to the bolded. 

Okay, let's see. 

DC's: 
Humectin
HE's Long Term Relationship 
WEN 

Do any of them have protein in them?  I don't know those products off hand. I would suspect that the LTR might. I'd suggest adding in a Cream Rinse - either the Eqyss or the Ovation version for some extra moisture.  

How often are you DC'ing? 

Leave-Ins: 
glycerine & rosewater (or glycerin and hairveda spray) with a touch of WEN and sealing with Hairveda oils

Hrm. Did you use the same thing last winter (assuming you've been into hair since then)? That sounds a little - lightweight, to me. 

You say that you are co-washing more frequently. I noticed that for me (and it doesn't work like this for most people, it seems) the co-washing did not help my hair stay more moisturized - in fact, it seemed to dry it out more - just the 'cleansing' action of the conditioner and the water left my hair feeling parched instead of luscious...... so that might be something you want to double check, too. 

I'm strongly suspecting that you've gone into protein overload, and that's what needs to be addressed, first. Do you have a hood/bonnet dryer? I'm thinking that a nice SamamthaJones Steam might do your hair good. If you don't, maybe DC'ing overnight a couple of times to get your hair back to right? 

I'd stop with the MT until your hair is properly moisturized again, and once you add the MT, ramp up the moisture even more to balance that extra protein. 

 

Good luck!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 5, 2008)

how much r u selling it for and what oils are in it??? 





Mandy4610 said:


> I totally hear you. I think I will give up MT too. It is too strong for my hair and I don't need thick, if I get anymore thickness.....
> I would like to sell my MT, but it is mixed with oils, so I don't think anyone wants to buy it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 5, 2008)

Um how long is a bottle of MT lasting yall?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 5, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, I think I'm officially defeated. No change. Of course the hair is parted differently, but the way I part the hair seems to have more impact than this growth aid. Shoot, the way I parted for these shots, it looks worse than before, but I don't think it actually is. I don't think there's been any change in the 5 weeks since I started. My conclusion: ineffective.
> 
> Left temple Oct 1st
> 
> ...


 
you certainly do have more coverage on your after pics


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Um how long is a bottle of MT lasting yall?



 I started in March, and I just now emptied my first bottle (Nov 1st). Now, I think I use the least of anyone, so a better answer might be 3 months?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I started in March, and I just now emptied my first bottle (Nov 1st). Now, I think I use the least of anyone, so a better answer might be 3 months?


 
Oh wow, three months. I am too heavy handed with it. Maybe I should add stuff to it when I take these braids out.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aw, you guys are so encouraging.  but i really don't think it's getting better.  I think what you're mistaking as filling in is the bedeebees smoothed out   In the before pictures, my edges were curled up completely on dry hair instead of combed out and smoothed against the head on damp hair like in the after pics.  In the left temple, the biggest balding spot seems to have gotten bigger, like there was a little tuft of hair there before and now that spot is just bare.  But again, I think this may be because of the different states of my hair in the pics.  This is why I wanted to take a picture with my hair in exactly the same state, but it didn't work out like that.  I've taken about 4 sets of pictures and they all seem to be saying the same thing.  I might give it another week and a half but I doubt I'll be taking it with me to S. Africa.

This is what I meant, if you click the pictures I added text and arrows to show the area I'm talking about:










Or am I the one tripping?  Maybe I'll ask some of my non-hair friends.


*Charmtreese*, how long did you use it before you gave up?


----------



## anomcasm (Nov 5, 2008)

Aw, you guys are so encouraging.  but i really don't think it's getting better. I think what you're mistaking as filling in is the bedeebees smoothed out  In the before pictures, my edges were curled up completely on dry hair instead of combed out and smoothed against the head on damp hair like in the after pics. In the left temple, the biggest balding spot seems to have gotten bigger, like there was a little tuft of hair there before and now that spot is just bare. But again, I think this may be because of the different states of my hair in the pics. This is why I wanted to take a picture with my hair in exactly the same state, but it didn't work out like that. I've taken about 4 sets of pictures and they all seem to be saying the same thing. I might give it another week and a half but I doubt I'll be taking it with me to S. Africa.

This is what I meant, if you click the pictures I added text and arrows to show the area I'm talking about:










Or am I the one tripping? Maybe I'll ask some of my non-hair friends.
*****

I see what looks like growth.  I think you should try to give it another couple of months - edges are almost always hard to grow.


----------



## carameldiva (Nov 5, 2008)

mwedzi,

Looks like growth to me, too. Don't give up. I think you will get there.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 5, 2008)

So I get a message on my fokti commenting on my growth from using htese products for 5 1/2 weeks.  I'm not sure how to take it.  She wanted to know if the hair growth were human.  Maybe I'm just tripping.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 5, 2008)

mwedzi I thought you got growth.  When I looked at the last set it's hard to see because you're separating the hair and in the other one you're not.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 5, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, I think I'm officially defeated.  No change.  Of course the hair is parted differently, but the way I part the hair seems to have more impact than this growth aid.  Shoot, the way I parted for these shots, it looks worse than before, but I don't think it actually is.  I don't think there's been any change in the 5 weeks since I started.  My conclusion: ineffective.
> 
> Left temple Oct 1st
> 
> ...



Your edges filled in significantly!  Look closely at your left temple.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 5, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> how much r u selling it for and what oils are in it???


I PMed you. I have a blend of oils in it. It castor, coconut, Olive etc. It an oil blend by Naturale.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 5, 2008)

Urm,  I can see a difference - and I can't believe you think it looks WORSE!  

*Left Temple - when you started, you could see through your hair, straight to your scalp in areas. Now, it's a solid mass of hair - not all the way to the edge of your hairline, but there's no scalpiness. *

*front of* y*The right temple hasn't progressed as far forward, but there is still a change - the scalpiness doesn't extend as far back into your hair - in the first picture, it went almost back to your ear - now it's just in* *your sideburns*. 

 You have progressed!!! Am I crazy, or does anyone else see it too? 

I really think hairline progress is hard, because it can be SO subtle that it takes a while before you are really like - urm, hey! It's not that long, but I've got more coverage! 

I think it worked. [/quote]


ITA, I see it too!!!


----------



## Encore (Nov 6, 2008)

i been using MT for 3 weeks and here is my progress so far..im currently 8 weeks post and in the first picture i didn't comb it out and i had some very tightly coiled ng 


Im sorry i hate this pic soo much i took it off. I will repost them on my big reveal in July


----------



## monieluv (Nov 6, 2008)

i've always admired your progress and wonder what am i doing wrong.  (and that goes for the other ladies in this forum)



dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 6, 2008)

monieluv said:


> i've always admired your progress and wonder what am i doing wrong.  (and that goes for the other ladies in this forum)


Hey Lady!! Thanks!! Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 6, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> So I get a message on my fokti commenting on my growth from using htese products for 5 1/2 weeks.  I'm not sure how to take it.  She wanted to know if the hair growth were human.  Maybe I'm just tripping.




I checked out the comment in your fotki and I think she meant, is it humanly possible to grow that much hair in that amount of time. 

It seems like she was freaked out by your progress.  I don't think it was a negative comment.

By the way congratulations on your progress!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 6, 2008)

My MT bottle usually last me 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## hothair (Nov 6, 2008)

Just received my MT and Cream rinse supply for a year order OCT and I'm hoping it gets here before I leave town next week, I thought the MT was just thickening my hair till my mum  mentioned my hair's got very long in a short period


----------



## Prose Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Aw, you guys are so encouraging.  but i really don't think it's getting better.  I think what you're mistaking as filling in is the bedeebees smoothed out   In the before pictures, my edges were curled up completely on dry hair instead of combed out and smoothed against the head on damp hair like in the after pics.  In the left temple, the biggest balding spot seems to have gotten bigger, like there was a little tuft of hair there before and now that spot is just bare.  But again, I think this may be because of the different states of my hair in the pics.  This is why I wanted to take a picture with my hair in exactly the same state, but it didn't work out like that.  I've taken about 4 sets of pictures and they all seem to be saying the same thing.  I might give it another week and a half but I doubt I'll be taking it with me to S. Africa.
> 
> This is what I meant, if you click the pictures I added text and arrows to show the area I'm talking about:
> 
> ...



It seems like this might be happening to me too, in the exact same spot on the other side of my head.  Honestly, it _does _look worse than before to me.  However, I wouldn't panic just yet.  You said you've only been using MT for three or four weeks?  It could be that your hair is going through a new growth cycle and it's about to grow in thicker than before, I'm pretty sure the growth cycle of the hair in your hairline is slower than it is in the rest of your head.  So I think you should keep at it for at least another month.  If it continues to get worse, DROP IT!  There's no point in continuing usage if it's just going to make matters permanently worse.  That's what I plan on doing as well, except that I'm going to continue use on the rest of my head no matter what, including my nape because those areas seem to be progressing nicely.  HTH!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 6, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> It seems like this might be happening to me too, in the exact same spot on the other side of my head.  Honestly, it _does _look worse than before to me.  However, I wouldn't panic just yet.  You said you've only been using MT for three or four weeks? * It could be that your hair is going through a new growth cycle and it's about to grow in thicker than before, I'm pretty sure the growth cycle of the hair in your hairline is slower than it is in the rest of your head. * So I think you should keep at it for at least another month.  If it continues to get worse, DROP IT!  There's no point in continuing usage if it's just going to make matters permanently worse.  That's what I plan on doing as well, except that I'm going to continue use on the rest of my head no matter what, including my nape because those areas seem to be progressing nicely.  HTH!



Ahhh, that is a good point. A lot of us have noticed an initial shed before we saw the growth. So, if the MT is working on your temples, it might be causing a shed, which makes it look worse, because it's increasing the rate of growth and the follicles are dropping hairs earlier/in a larger group. 

 

I still think it looks better.


----------



## Prose Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ahhh, that is a good point. A lot of us have noticed an initial shed before we saw the growth. So, if the MT is working on your temples, it might be causing a shed, which makes it look worse, because it's increasing the rate of growth and the follicles are dropping hairs earlier/in a larger group.
> 
> 
> 
> *I still think it looks better*.



 You're entitled to your opinion! lol But that's encouraging news, all the more reason to keep it up.  Thanks for your input Kiya!


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 6, 2008)

i relaxed on the 23-24 of last month and I already am feeling the NG. I just hope that my hair thickens up soon. I think I might add some castor oil on top when i DC my hair.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to be coming in late on this. I have been very busy so just this morning I found the new thread. I wanted to comment on the breakage I have been reading about. I have been concerned that I may be experiencing breakage also. Now, mind you, there are NO hairs in my sink, floor, neck, etc. (so those of you who are finding it may be in a whole different situation than me), but I am finding hair around the temple & directly above/center temple seems to be breaking. So is the hair at my crown. Then I go and look very closely at my before pics & what I think I see is that there was very little or no hair there. Now the new hair has grown in & it has grown in thick and fast. So... it is very short and thick and noticeable, especially sitting next to hair that is much longer & is also growing at a fast rate - that makes it look like breakage. & since it is spotty -there are "see through sections" which also give the illusion of breakage.

What I actually think is going on *for me* is the new growth is coming in so thick and fast that it looks like breakage when it is actually new hair that has grown in much faster. You guys who were here in the summer saw my hairline - it was non existent. Then I had this "V" going in in the front, now the bottom of the "v" looks like the bottom of a square (does that make sense?).

I started using MT straight and added OCT. I was alternating every day, but kept forgetting which day was MT & which was OCT, so I just alternated rows on my scalp with each application. I do believe the combination is making my hair grow much faster. Every time I get a new "patch" I panic & think my hair is breaking. I worry about being foolish & winding up bald headed. Again, I go look at my before pics & realize my hair is growing.

Everybody, please use your own best judgment. But I swear, because of the weird way my hair grows in, spotty, uneven, & fast - I have to really check closely. I promised myself I would give it 6 months. Now if I look up & I think too much hair is gone/short - then I will quit. But it is the pictures that helps me. Also note like so many have already said, the hairline is tricky - hard to see.

I am sorry this was so long, but I have been planning on commenting on this for awhile & after I caught up on the thread, thought I should share.

I do hope the ladies with dryness and/or breakage/and or no progress will do what they think is best for their hair. For those that feel there is no damage just no progress, please remember that since so many had fast results so soon, many think that is the norm. I believe they say at least 90 days & somewhere I think I read it was 6 months. Try to be patient. A watched pot never boils & I swear i was looking at my hair constantly. Now that I am busy - I am pleasantly surprise because the spurts seem sudden.

HTH - Good luck

BTW, JK, love your new Avatar. can't wait til my hair get's long enough to do something with. I am learning to love the "DNA" of my natural hair. And.. I finally discovered that a wash and go was just that.  I couldn't figure it out. It took me too long to WNG.  I think I am of the era that thought my natural hair was suppose to be "neat" & then one day I "got it". Now I love it.  Boy, it takes an old lady a minute or two to catch on.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 6, 2008)

Great post! Girl I've been finding hairs so that's how I know it's breakage. BUT I have noticed one thing (started before the MT) My baby hairs are growing out. My sister said,"Um... what's up with your hairline? Where's your edges? (baby hair)"  I looked and lo and behold those suckers are like three inches long! So are the edges in the back.  They used to be really really short. Now they're catching up so YAY! hehe

One thing is for certain, even though I have experienced a little breakage my hair's feeling alot stronger. I mixed up my conditioner and my hair feels strong but really good. I'm still experiencing a little breakage so I'm going to have to tweak it.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 6, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Sorry to be coming in late on this. I have been very busy so just this morning I found the new thread. I wanted to comment on the breakage I have been reading about. I have been concerned that I may be experiencing breakage also. Now, mind you, there are NO hairs in my sink, floor, neck, etc. (so those of you who are finding it may be in a whole different situation than me), but I am finding hair around the temple & directly above/center temple seems to be breaking. So is the hair at my crown. Then I go and look very closely at my before pics & what I think I see is that there was very little or no hair there. Now the new hair has grown in & it has grown in thick and fast. So... it is very short and thick and noticeable, especially sitting next to hair that is much longer & is also growing at a fast rate - that makes it look like breakage. & since it is spotty -there are "see through sections" which also give the illusion of breakage.
> 
> What I actually think is going on *for me* is the new growth is coming in so thick and fast that it looks like breakage when it is actually new hair that has grown in much faster. You guys who were here in the summer saw my hairline - it was non existent. Then I had this "V" going in in the front, now the bottom of the "v" looks like the bottom of a square (does that make sense?).
> 
> ...


 

Oh no rhapsdyblu, don't you DARE stop using. I saw your pics and I know your hair is growing. I told you that you're one of my inspros, right? Well, I have started shedding but that's my fault because I ran out of galic pills-for like two weeks. It's not bad but noticeable. Before I didn't shed because when I started MT I was already taking the pills. So I know I have to keep up with the garlic. But I also know my hair is much stronger, has thickened and I know it grew before I chopped off that bad inch. It seems to have started growing back to it already though. I do my co-washes everyday and I have no breakage. I don't have the splits now but before they were cut they seemed stronger (if that makes sense) and they were not breaking. So I know the MT is helping with that. I know you guys want to see a pic but I want to get it flat ironed first. I keep meaning to do that; that is go to my mom's beautician to do it but life keeps getting in the way. I'm sure she would pay for it if I really want it done, but I don't want to ask her she does enough for me already. But I do want to cosign on the garlic for shedding. Don't be a dumb dumb like me and stop taking it!!! Oh, and moisture is key too. I got too happy with MT the first few weeks and was using it as a pre-poo and about twice a day-scalp AND hair. I was on my way to protein overload. Glad I caught it in time and slowed it down. Now my hair is super soft. I'm using shea butter but any butter should be ok. I use coconut/castor/BB growth oil/jojoba oil mix to seal. I also use that to oil my scalp _very lightly _before I put on the MT. I think it makes it feel better. I love brushing it (denman). I really should join the 'get your hands out of your hair' challenge but I won't. I'm in like in three already. I also think if you can hid your hair like buns or braids it will help too. I have been bunning all week and I notice my hair is softer. I mean it was already soft but it seems softer. I may join that challenge too.

Sorry for the long rant, but I haven't checked in for a while in this challenge....


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 6, 2008)

It could be me but I honestly think you are being overly critical about your hair. What I wouldn't do have to have a thick mane such as yours! Someone commented that you should give it another month and maybe use it a little less and double up on the moisture to counteract any type of damage. I am having the same problems with my edges and they are growing in pretty good, but then again I am using MT like a DC and using a moisturizing condish afterwards. I am also relaxed but your natural 'do is off tha' chain!




anomcasm said:


> Aw, you guys are so encouraging.  but i really don't think it's getting better. I think what you're mistaking as filling in is the bedeebees smoothed out  In the before pictures, my edges were curled up completely on dry hair instead of combed out and smoothed against the head on damp hair like in the after pics. In the left temple, the biggest balding spot seems to have gotten bigger, like there was a little tuft of hair there before and now that spot is just bare. But again, I think this may be because of the different states of my hair in the pics. This is why I wanted to take a picture with my hair in exactly the same state, but it didn't work out like that. I've taken about 4 sets of pictures and they all seem to be saying the same thing. I might give it another week and a half but I doubt I'll be taking it with me to S. Africa.
> 
> This is what I meant, if you click the pictures I added text and arrows to show the area I'm talking about:
> 
> ...


----------



## anon123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> It seems like this might be happening to me too, in the exact same spot on the other side of my head.  Honestly, it _does _look worse than before to me.  However, I wouldn't panic just yet.  You said you've only been using MT for three or four weeks?  It could be that your hair is going through a new growth cycle and it's about to grow in thicker than before, I'm pretty sure the growth cycle of the hair in your hairline is slower than it is in the rest of your head.  So I think you should keep at it for at least another month.  If it continues to get worse, DROP IT!  There's no point in continuing usage if it's just going to make matters permanently worse.  That's what I plan on doing as well, except that I'm going to continue use on the rest of my head no matter what, including my nape because those areas seem to be progressing nicely.  HTH!



At least I'm not alone.  I will be watching your progress (or lack of it) closely.  Actually, I've been using it for 5 weeks now.  I'll go until the end of November and if that empty spot looks bigger I'm throwing this stuff away.  I'll be terribly traumatized if I've actually made things worse.  I'm relieved that someone does see what I'm talking about with those arrows, though.

Okay, y'all, thanks for the encouragement.  I'll go another 3 weeks for a total of 8 weeks.  Then I'll take more pictures and reevaluate.   At least for others I see that y'all's edges grow slowly, too.


----------



## yodie (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone need Ovation Shampoo? Check out the Exchange Thread.

Still using my MT and I just ordered some OVT.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, aren't baby hairs exciting!!! Supposedly - and I've never been able to get my eyeballs close enough to my baby hairs to tell, brand new hairs have a tapered smooth end (think of a needle) where as broken hairs will have a chunky/irregular look to the end of them. 

90 days Mwedzi!  If it doesn't work then, totally, toss it - but at least go the whole 90.....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 6, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Um how long is a bottle of MT lasting yall?


 
I bought my 1st bottle on Oct 9th & I still have about 5 oz. left. I use it every other day.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 6, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Aw, you guys are so encouraging.  but i really don't think it's getting better.  I think what you're mistaking as filling in is the bedeebees smoothed out   In the before pictures, my edges were curled up completely on dry hair instead of combed out and smoothed against the head on damp hair like in the after pics.  In the left temple, the biggest balding spot seems to have gotten bigger, like there was a little tuft of hair there before and now that spot is just bare.  But again, I think this may be because of the different states of my hair in the pics.  This is why I wanted to take a picture with my hair in exactly the same state, but it didn't work out like that.  I've taken about 4 sets of pictures and they all seem to be saying the same thing.  I might give it another week and a half but I doubt I'll be taking it with me to S. Africa.
> 
> This is what I meant, if you click the pictures I added text and arrows to show the area I'm talking about:
> 
> ...



A little over 3 months!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 7, 2008)

I have now been using Mega Tek for 3 months now. Comparison between October and November

Back view hair 
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/backloosed61daysand.html
Back stretched 
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/backstretchedday61a.html

The sides
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/93-days-of-mega-tek/upperside61and93day.html
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/93-days-of-mega-tek/uppersidestretched6.html
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/93-days-of-mega-tek/anotherviewofthelow.html
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/93-days-of-mega-tek/othersideofthelower.html


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 7, 2008)

Valerie, I am loving your progress!!!! Keep doing what you are doing!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 7, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I have now been using Mega Tek for 3 months now. Comparison between October and November
> 
> Back view hair
> http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/backloosed61daysand.html
> ...



Wow!!! That's good growth!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 7, 2008)

I am about to throw in a weave and call it a day.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 7, 2008)

love the progress valerie


----------



## Anew (Nov 7, 2008)

*Could you add me DSD?* I am still in braids, but have yet to use it as planned. I decided to keep these things in until the week before Christmas, so starting today I will use the MT everyday up until the day I take these braids out. My starting pic is in my siggy.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> 90 days Mwedzi!  If it doesn't work then, totally, toss it - but at least go the whole 90.....



Okay, if it doesn't look any worse after 3 more weeks, I will try for 3 months.  If it looks worse, well, no one will have to live with the bald spot but me, so . . .


----------



## JaiRox (Nov 7, 2008)

*Hey Ladies...I just got my OCT in the mail ... bought the Special System Pack....so I'm gonna add that to the mix tonight.

The cell therapy smells just like my MT But I'm thinking that I read that before.  I'm just hoping I get more length from this because I'm definately feeling the thickness from the MT..*


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 7, 2008)

Now that my braids are out, I can finally use MT 4 to 7 days a week, washing out weekly to see if I will get some length vs thickness which is what I got using it about 1 to 2 days a week.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 7, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, if it doesn't look any worse after 3 more weeks, I will try for 3 months.  If it looks worse, well, no one will have to live with the bald spot but me, so . . .



 I feel you on that....


----------



## Valerie (Nov 7, 2008)

EM Jazzy, ILuvsmhgrass, Gemini Girl, ladies  for your encouraging words. :Rose:


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I washed my hair last night as I am winding up three (somewhat inconsistent erplexed) weeks with MT and I have to say that my hair is looking fuller, "growing in" in the sparse places and I have more new growth that I normally would at this point in my relaxer cycle. I am pretty excited, so definitely try and find a way that MT works for you and I think you will be pleased. 

Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I checked out the comment in your fotki and I think she meant, is it humanly possible to grow that much hair in that amount of time.
> 
> It seems like she was freaked out by your progress. I don't think it was a negative comment.
> 
> By the way congratulations on your progress!


 sorry i didnt mean anything negative when i posted that comment....i was in shock to see that much new growth.it kinda scared me because i just ordered this stuff and i never would have imagined it could do that to hair...that is outrageous!!!I mean i hope i wake up in five weeks and see that monster growth in my hair...I am gonna shout hallalujah because you looked to have had 2 or 3 inches of new growth.like i said it scared me because ive never seen anything like that. shoot girl i jumped back from the computer screen when i seen your pic.It was funny b/c my man said what the ....is wrong with you??!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 7, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, if it doesn't look any worse after 3 more weeks, I will try for 3 months. If it looks worse, well, no one will have to live with the bald spot but me, so . . .


 
I hear you.  I hope and pray it does not look/get worse.  You do what's best for you.  I wish you the best with this.

BTW, I love your hair.


----------



## kandake (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so excited.  I just got my MT order.  It came really fast.  I put in the order Wednesday night.

Anywho,  I'm going to take before pics tonight and do my first application tonight as well.

I pray to God I have a good experience with this stuff.  The post in the last few days have been somewhat discouraging.


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 7, 2008)

um quick question...does this stuff cause some new growth in say three days along the edges....now i posted another thread about my hairline but something strange is happening to me....i have some new growth like in a patch that showed up in what seems to be overnight...like i said its strange but wonderful.Who invented this....they need an award because its like a miracle.
I want to bathe in this stuff


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am feeling what everyone is  saying it look like my hair is breaking off as well , I been using OT and MT for 8 weeks , in the beginning I was getting thickness , but now my hair is falling, I was using it straight but I stop a lot of shedding. I put coconut and Castor oil with MT an OCTas a mixed  , I am finding short patches of hair in some area, hair on the floor. I been DC three times a week , shampooing once a week , garlic pills , biotin , Vitamin C , fish oil.mixing garlic power and shampoo, I clarified with baking soda. So I going to give it about a month , and if there no improvement I going back to my weave and stop using their product.The biotin is breaking out my face .


----------



## carletta (Nov 7, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> I am about to throw in a weave and call it a day.



What you said  !!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey girls, checking in.  Glad everyone is still having success with MT/OCT.   I added OCT to my mix last month and got a burst of growth.    I noticed over the last couple of weeks that my hair sort of taking a break on growth.   I usually get .25 growth per week, and haven't got .25 over the last two weeks.   I'm beginning to think I did my new batch mix wrong.   I'm still positive, though.   I won't be surprised that I'll get .5 growth in one week later on this month to catch up.   Anyone else experience this after adding OCT to the mix?

Anways...HHG ladies!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 8, 2008)

balancegoals2009 said:


> I am feeling what everyone is  saying it look like my hair is breaking off as well , I been using OT and MT for 8 weeks , in the beginning I was getting thickness , but now my hair is falling, I was using it straight but I stop a lot of shedding. I put coconut and Castor oil with MT an OCTas a mixed  , I am finding short patches of hair in some area, hair on the floor. I been DC three times a week , shampooing once a week , garlic pills , biotin , Vitamin C , fish oil.mixing garlic power and shampoo, I clarified with baking soda. So I going to give it about a month , and if there no improvement I going back to my weave and stop using their product.The biotin is breaking out my face .



yikes, you too?  maybe this is just a phase. wish i had the stamina to read the 2000 pages that have been typed on mt and oct!  And you've been using for 8 weeks? wow, that's a little worrying.


----------



## january noir (Nov 8, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...



   Keep it up!  I have some Mega-Tek in my hair right now!   I did an Ovation treatment last week.   My hair is in the best condition!  It's still fine/thin, but it feels and looks like silk!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 8, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> yikes, you too?  maybe this is just a phase. wish i had the stamina to read the 2000 pages that have been typed on mt and oct!  And you've been using for 8 weeks? wow, that's a little worrying.



 Yes I am very worried about this as well , I wash and DC my hair last night , I am trying to condition my hair daily to see if the shedding would stop. But I am noticing that I had better results when I was not using MT or OCT, just my other condition along with coconut oil was so much better for me. I not sure what going on , I think it work different on each person hair, all product don't work the same on everyone . and I must be that person that it not working on.  I have 4a and 4b , tex hair and short length . My hair is popping as I comb it , and I have a large tooth comb. In the beginnning it was working great , but after I not sure what was going on with my hair, Today I would blow it out to see extracly what going on and wear my hair broken off.  good luck to everyone on your product.


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 8, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> I'm so excited.  I just got my MT order.  It came really fast.  I put in the order Wednesday night.
> 
> Anywho,  I'm going to take before pics tonight and do my first application tonight as well.
> 
> I pray to God I have a good experience with this stuff.  The post in the last few days have been somewhat discouraging.



Dnt be discouraged you are just starting your mt experience and you may not experience what some have. I pray that you have amazing results.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 8, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey girls, checking in.  Glad everyone is still having success with MT/OCT.   I added OCT to my mix last month and got a burst of growth.    I noticed over the last couple of weeks that my hair sort of taking a break on growth.   I usually get .25 growth per week, and haven't got .25 over the last two weeks.   I'm beginning to think I did my new batch mix wrong.   I'm still positive, though.   I won't be surprised that I'll get .5 growth in one week later on this month to catch up.   *Anyone else experience this after adding OCT to the mix?*Anways...HHG ladies!



*that would be me! I started off with MT, switched to OCT last month, and got a burst of growth, I think it has slowed down a little, but the dryness is not as bad for me as with the MT - or maybe I have the moisturizing down pat . but i am finally noticing an accumulation of length, even in my problem areas which is not an east thing to detect on a natural head  in braids!

I have also ceased using shampoo!  stalking JanuaryNoir and others convinced me to try WEN and I adore it. I wash my hair often b/c of swimming, so I switch off between hairveda and wen condish which keep me moisturized. I am developing a bad case of hand in hair syndrome....

I feel encouraged becauseI just got the email from the Ovation folks saying I should start to see results about now, and I have already. They also said it works on nails and skin, and my nails are looking really good....*


----------



## RootPunch (Nov 8, 2008)

WHOOO HOOOOO!!!
Finally, I'm in there! I just received my OCT and guess when I'm starting? RAGHT NOW!!!!!! Count me in.


----------



## kandake (Nov 8, 2008)

Nya33 said:


> Dnt be discouraged you are just starting your mt experience and you may not experience what some have. I pray that you have amazing results.



Thank you girl.  I was getting a bit nervous.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 8, 2008)

balancegoals2009 said:


> I am feeling what everyone is  saying it look like my hair is breaking off as well , I been using OT and MT for 8 weeks , in the beginning I was getting thickness , but now my hair is falling, I was using it straight but I stop a lot of shedding. I put coconut and Castor oil with MT an OCTas a mixed  , I am finding short patches of hair in some area, hair on the floor. I been DC three times a week , shampooing once a week , garlic pills , biotin , Vitamin C , fish oil.mixing garlic power and shampoo, I clarified with baking soda. So I going to give it about a month , and if there no improvement I going back to my weave and stop using their product.The biotin is breaking out my face .





balancegoals2009 said:


> Yes I am very worried about this as well , I wash and DC my hair last night , I am trying to condition my hair daily to see if the shedding would stop. But I am noticing that I had better results when I was not using MT or OCT, just my other condition along with coconut oil was so much better for me. I not sure what going on , I think it work different on each person hair, all product don't work the same on everyone . and I must be that person that it not working on.  I have 4a and 4b , tex hair and short length . My hair is popping as I comb it , and I have a large tooth comb. In the beginnning it was working great , but after I not sure what was going on with my hair, Today I would blow it out to see extracly what going on and wear my hair broken off.  good luck to everyone on your product.



Hrrrrm. It sounds like you are suffering from protein overload - which does happen with MT, sometimes. What are you DC'ing with?   Hopefully we will be able to figure something out. 
How much MT/OCT are you using at a time? How are you applying it? :scratchch


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 8, 2008)

To all the ladies experiencing shedding/breakage I recommend using Alter Ego Nourishing Garlic Conditioner. I have been dc 2x's a week with this and I have had little to NO shedding. This dc is the truth!!! I also reccomend moisturizing and sealing your hair & ends at least once a day. 

eta: i have been using MT since July!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *jamaicalovely* 

 
_Hey girls, checking in. Glad everyone is still having success with MT/OCT. I added OCT to my mix last month and got a burst of growth.    I noticed over the last couple of weeks that my hair sort of taking a break on growth.  I usually get .25 growth per week, and haven't got .25 over the last two weeks. I'm beginning to think I did my new batch mix wrong. I'm still positive, though. I won't be surprised that I'll get .5 growth in one week later on this month to catch up. *Anyone else experience this after adding OCT to the mix?*Anways...HHG ladies!_




bluwatersoul said:


> *that would be me! I started off with MT, switched to OCT last month, and got a burst of growth, I think it has slowed down a little, but the dryness is not as bad for me as with the MT - or maybe I have the moisturizing down pat . but i am finally noticing an accumulation of length, even in my problem areas which is not an east thing to detect on a natural head  in braids!
> 
> I have also ceased using shampoo!  stalking JanuaryNoir and others convinced me to try WEN and I adore it. I wash my hair often b/c of swimming, so I switch off between hairveda and wen condish which keep me moisturized. I am developing a bad case of hand in hair syndrome....
> 
> I feel encouraged becauseI just got the email from the Ovation folks saying I should start to see results about now, and I have already. They also said it works on nails and skin, and my nails are looking really good....*



Oh, thanks.   I knew I wasn't crazy.   I was thinking about WEN. So you like it, huh? Which one do you use?  

I'm definitely going to stick with the MT/OCT combo.  I just found it weird that my hair was getting 1in per month since MT.   Then a month ago I add OCT to the mix and now my hair can barely get .25 in two weeks.  My goal was to get two inches by end of Dec, so I can't afford any setbacks!


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrrrm. It sounds like you are suffering from protein overload - which does happen with MT, sometimes. What are you DC'ing with?   Hopefully we will be able to figure something out.
> How much MT/OCT are you using at a time? How are you applying it? :scratchch



Here are all the product I used I don't used at the same time.

I mixed MT , OCT , Coconut oil and Castro in my color bottle I cant remember how much I use but I made a half of bottle of the mix I used it daily and DC three times a week, but now I DC daily . 
Shampoo 
Elasta -     Shampoo - 
COA -        Shampoo 

Moisturizer and Condition 

Elasta QP - Intense Conditioner 
Elasta QP - Leave in moisturizer sealing conditioner 
Elast - Mango butter this is really good 
ORS - Replenishing Conditioner
CON - Conditioner and Shampoo 
Garlic power mixed with shampoo
Cantu - Shea Butter leave in conditioner 

Oils- 
Coconut 
Olive oil 
Tea Tree 
Aloe Vera
Castro


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 8, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh, thanks.   I knew I wasn't crazy.   *I was thinking about WEN. So you like it, huh? Which one do you use?  *
> !



*I'm using the Fig, and I love it so far. I want to try another one next, and also plan to order one for my DD in college who has been complaining how hard the water is.

I just DC'ed with wen today, and between the OCT and that I feell like my hair texture is changing somewhat...for the good...*


----------



## Ebony (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you guys share where you've purchased your OCT?? I would like to get the best deal possible. Thanks-


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 9, 2008)

*ladies, I have some questions:

1. Which alter ego products are you using to combat shedding?
2. Are you mixing anything in your OCT?
3. How often are you DCing and with what?

*Please help me out ladies. I just got my OCT a few days ago. 
I have tried garlic pills, but they gave me some weird reactions.

TIA


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 9, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Um how long is a bottle of MT lasting yall?


 
10 weeks, I just started my second bottle.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 9, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> So I get a message on my fokti commenting on my growth from using htese products for 5 1/2 weeks. I'm not sure how to take it. She wanted to know if the hair growth were human. Maybe I'm just tripping.


.
 Does she think you are now growing horse hair? erplexed


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I got like 3 girls using MT at my job.   Even this white lady tapped me the other day saying, "I heard you're the girl with the magic hair products."   I'm like whauut?   She explained that her daughter is wanting her hair to grow.   I gave her the info about MT - she was too excited.  Has this happened to you?

Oh, and who cursed me with the damn itchies?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *ladies, I have some questions:
> 
> 1. Which alter ego products are you using to combat shedding?
> 2. Are you mixing anything in your OCT?
> ...


PLEASE ladies, can I get some answers please!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 9, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I forgot to mention that I got like 3 girls using MT at my job.   Even this white lady tapped me the other day saying, "I heard you're the girl with the magic hair products."   I'm like whauut?   She explained that her daughter is wanting her hair to grow.   I gave her the info about MT - she was too excited.  Has this happened to you?
> 
> Oh, and who cursed me with the damn itchies?



  This is so funny, everyone knows you around the office for that.  You should wait til they're stopping you in the alley wearing trench coats and hats and shades and stuff talking about "I heard you got that good hair stuff"


----------



## Kimberly (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to join this challenge.  I haven't really done a challenge in a long time.  I will take my starting pics next weekend when I relax my hair (finger's crossed that will turn out well).  

I've had such major setbacks and whenever I'm out with dd and we see a lady with hair between APL and BSL she'll say *oh, your hair was longer than hers* and I really do miss the length and health of the hair I had...of the hair I plan to have again.

So, my *recipe* is MT with jojoba and grapeseed oil with a little bit of tea tree and rosemary oils.

Can we do this?  YES WE CAN!


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *ladies, I have some questions:*
> 
> *1. Which alter ego products are you using to combat shedding?*
> *2. Are you mixing anything in your OCT?*
> ...


 

Sorry Mandy i can't help i'm using MT and don't mix it and i cannot get hold of the Alter Ego products.

I deep conditioning with my coconut oil conditioner once a week and steam every two weeks. I have recently just started to use ORS replenishing again on the length of my braids.

I'm taking the garlic pills and my shedding is slowing down,what was your experience?

Have you tried garlic powder mixed with Jojoba or castor oil? 
Hope somebody will chime in and answer your q.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 9, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I forgot to mention that I got like 3 girls using MT at my job.   Even this white lady tapped me the other day saying, "I heard you're the girl with the magic hair products."   I'm like whauut?   She explained that her daughter is wanting her hair to grow.   I gave her the info about MT - she was too excited.  Has this happened to you?
> 
> Oh, and who cursed me with the damn itchies?



I am the only black female at my job - oh, I hear them whispering and going on about my hair. They did the same thing when I started losing weight. I work with some undercover card carrying members of the Klan (IMO) especially in light of the Obama win - this election has really shown how people really are. 

Anyway - when they get the nerve to ask me what I am using, I am going to tell them Mane and Tail conditioner mixed pink oil, BB supergro, vegetable oil, a whole bottle of garlic powder, hydrogen peroxide and whatever I can think of that is NOT beneficial 

Guess I am ventin', huh?!?!?!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> PLEASE ladies, can I get some answers please!


 

I use Alter Ego Nourishing Garlic conditioner to combat shedding.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 9, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am the only black female at my job - oh, I hear them whispering and going on about my hair. They did the same thing when I started losing weight. I work with some undercover card carrying members of the Klan (IMO)* especially in light of the **Obama win - this election has really shown how people really are.*
> 
> 
> Anyway - when they get the nerve to ask me what I am using, I am going to tell them Mane and Tail conditioner mixed pink oil, BB supergro, vegetable oil, a whole bottle of garlic powder, hydrogen peroxide and whatever I can think of that is NOT beneficial
> ...


ain't that the truth.

Funny enough, I whispered to the lady "Ummm, did they tell you that this product was originally made for horses?"  She was like "Yes, that's fine, my daughter uses that Mane and Tale stuff now."


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 9, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am the only black female at my job - oh, I hear them whispering and going on about my hair. They did the same thing when I started losing weight. I work with some undercover card carrying members of the Klan (IMO) especially in light of the Obama win - this election has really shown how people really are.
> 
> Anyway - when they get the nerve to ask me what I am using, I am going to tell them Mane and Tail conditioner mixed pink oil, BB supergro, vegetable oil, a whole bottle of garlic powder, hydrogen peroxide and whatever I can think of that is NOT beneficial
> 
> Guess I am ventin', huh?!?!?!



Yes I understand where you coming from


----------



## eajaye2u (Nov 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> PLEASE ladies, can I get some answers please!



Well I m lurking the challenge for 2 months now but here goes:

*
1. Which alter ego products are you using to combat shedding? 
Now i am using the Nutrine garlic con as a co-wash and have no shedding anymore. But I m familiar with Cren and it works great and quickly.

2. Are you mixing anything in your OCT?
Quit the OCT due to cost and use only MT. Yes its mixed with black castor oil.
3. How often are you DCing and with what?
DC once a week w/ Silicon Mix and ORS rep pak.

HTH
*


----------



## mnemosyne (Nov 9, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I forgot to mention that I got like 3 girls using MT at my job.   Even this white lady tapped me the other day saying, "I heard you're the girl with the magic hair products."   I'm like whauut?   She explained that her daughter is wanting her hair to grow.   I gave her the info about MT - she was too excited.  Has this happened to you?
> 
> *Oh, and who cursed me with the damn itchies?*



Sareca mentioned something about the bentonite clay mixture that she put in her hair helping with the itchies!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey ladies. 
I know this has been answered somewhere b4 n another thread but I'm lazy. 4 those of u that r taking garlic, how much & do u think there's 1 brand that's better than another?


----------



## SugarPie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I have been experiencing shedding and breakage too while using megatek. I am taking garlic pills but that doesnt seem to be working. I dont understand why not? If the garlic supplements dont work, will the alter ego conditioner be any better?


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Nov 9, 2008)

SugarPie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have been experiencing shedding and breakage too while using megatek. I am taking garlic pills but that doesnt seem to be working. I dont understand why not? If the garlic supplements dont work, will the alter ego conditioner be any better?



garlic is more to prevent shedding than to stop breakage. maybe you need to find some moisturizers that don't contain protein


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 9, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> This is so funny, everyone knows you around the office for that. You should wait til they're stopping you in the alley wearing trench coats and hats and shades and stuff talking about "I heard you got that good hair stuff"


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 9, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *ladies, I have some questions:*
> 
> *1. Which alter ego products are you using to combat shedding?*
> *2. Are you mixing anything in your OCT?*
> ...


 
Mandy, I apologize for taking so long to respond to you.  Been taking care of a friend who had surgery, plus work & teaching schedule has me running.

1.  I used the Alter Ego Impact Ego Garlic conditioner.  Will probably not repurchase since I take garlic pills.  Also found EVO with garlic at Smart & Final & I add that to my cowashe recipes & my conditioners.
2. I use OCT straight or mixed 50/50 with MT.  I cw, then apply MT or OCT for 5 min to 1 hr depending on time.  Rinse, then DC. I apply OCT or MT to scalp at night, moisturize, seal with oil, baggy & leave over night.
3. I DC twice a week for 1 hr with steam one day & 2 hrs no heat the other day.  However, after daily cw & MT/OCT app, I always apply whatever DC I use for at least 5 minutes.

HTH

Note: Although I was fearing breakage with having so many short bushy spots, I can see very clearly today that I have a lot of growth & rapid growth.  For me, using it straight & adding  OCT to the regime has helped a lot.  Please keep in mind that I tend to be obsessive about things, so right now, my hair gets a ton of my attention. I'll work it in even at 3 AM. I also use the MoeGro oil recipe for my prepoo daily.

ETA:  I forgot to mention that I DC  with Silk Elements moisterize treatment mixed with Caramel treat, & fenugreek tea & ocassionally irish moss. I find my hair doesn't like carmel treat alone but when I add it to my other conditioners, it loves the mix.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 9, 2008)

balancegoals2009 said:


> Here are all the product I used I don't used at the same time.
> 
> I mixed MT , OCT , Coconut oil and Castro in my color bottle I cant remember how much I use but I made a half of bottle of the mix I used it daily and DC three times a week, but now I DC daily .
> Shampoo
> ...



Hrrm, all of that looks really good.  I dunno - it seems like your hair shouldn't be breaking, but since it is, something more needs to be tweaked. I would lay off of the MT, and up on the moisture until the breaking stops, I think.  



Ebony said:


> Can you guys share where you've purchased your OCT?? I would like to get the best deal possible. Thanks-



As far as I know, the only place you can get OCT from is the Ovation website.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nya33 said:


> Sorry Mandy i can't help i'm using MT and don't mix it and i cannot get hold of the Alter Ego products.
> 
> I deep conditioning with my coconut oil conditioner once a week and steam every two weeks. I have recently just started to use ORS replenishing again on the length of my braids.
> 
> ...


Thank you that is helpful.



rhapsdyblu said:


> Mandy, I apologize for taking so long to respond to you.  Been taking care of a friend who had surgery, plus work & teaching schedule has me running.
> 
> 1.  I used the Alter Ego Impact Ego Garlic conditioner.  Will probably not repurchase since I take garlic pills.  Also found EVO with garlic at Smart & Final & I add that to my cowashe recipes & my conditioners.
> 2. I use OCT straight or mixed 50/50 with MT.  I cw, then apply MT or OCT for 5 min to 1 hr depending on time.  Rinse, then DC. I apply OCT or MT to scalp at night, moisturize, seal with oil, baggy & leave over night.
> ...


Thank you so much. Please don't apologize. I hope that you friend is ok.
This is very helpful.


----------



## TheNewFine (Nov 9, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> To all the ladies experiencing shedding/breakage I recommend using Alter Ego Nourishing Garlic Conditioner. I have been dc 2x's a week with this and I have had little to NO shedding. This dc is the truth!!! I also reccomend moisturizing and sealing your hair & ends at least once a day.
> 
> eta: i have been using MT since July!


 

Co-signing on the Alter Ego...pricey but stopped my shedding with a quickness! Made my hair very soft too!


----------



## TheNewFine (Nov 9, 2008)

I have also crushed a clove of garlic, added a few tablespoons of EVOO and heated in the microwave. Put it on like a hot oil treatment/ with cap and that worked very well with no residual garlicky smell.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hrrm, all of that looks really good.  I dunno - it seems like your hair shouldn't be breaking, but since it is, something more needs to be tweaked. I would lay off of the MT, and up on the moisture until the breaking stops, I think.
> 
> 
> Hi Just Kiya
> ...


----------



## J Glazin (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi 
I would love to be a part of the challenge.  I have a question which one would you prefer.  The result that I would like to recieve from my hair is length and thickness.  Which is better to help me get there Mega Tek or Ovation.  Has soon as a get a message I am ordering.

THX!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 9, 2008)

J Glazin said:


> Hi
> I would love to be a part of the challenge.  I have a question which one would you prefer.  The result that I would like to recieve from my hair is length and thickness.  Which is better to help me get there Mega Tek or Ovation.  Has soon as a get a message I am ordering.
> 
> THX!!



Hello JG,

Megatek will give you thickness then length and Ovation will provide length then thickness. I currently use Megatek as it is cheaper and I am having great results. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 9, 2008)

I have really been slipping on my MT. I need to go back to doing it at least every other nite but I was a little concerned with the buildup I would get with it. I only was my hair once a week but I am also in the bunning challenge so I will get back on the ball with Mega tek for the rest of this month!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 9, 2008)

J Glazin said:


> Hi
> I would love to be a part of the challenge.  I have a question which one would you prefer.  The result that I would like to recieve from my hair is length and thickness.  Which is better to help me get there Mega Tek or Ovation.  Has soon as a get a message I am ordering.
> 
> THX!!



Honestly it depends. I am using MT and I got the length followed by thickness.  I think either one will be great HTH. Q


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 9, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Great post! Girl I've been finding hairs so that's how I know it's breakage. BUT I have noticed one thing (started before the MT) My baby hairs are growing out. My sister said,"Um... what's up with your hairline? Where's your edges? (baby hair)"  I looked and lo and behold those suckers are like three inches long! So are the edges in the back.  They used to be really really short. Now they're catching up so YAY! hehe
> 
> One thing is for certain, even though I have experienced a little breakage my hair's feeling alot stronger. I mixed up my conditioner and my hair feels strong but really good. I'm still experiencing a little breakage so I'm going to have to tweak it.




this is me all day.  my baby hairs are super long and they have these very defined curls at the end that smooth out nicely.  they're actually very pretty, but my goal wasn't to have long baby hairs all attached to my forehead, but whatever.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 9, 2008)

How is everyone doing! Well I took out my perimeter braids to redo and I was pleased. I washed my perimeter real good to remove buildup and everything before redoing them and I noticed that my hair grown a good amount. It is definitely thicker! I really didn't know how much it grew at first, but I knew that it grew because the ends are "texlaxed" and the roots are not of course, so I'm happy. I should def be APL by March if this keeps up.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 10, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> To all the ladies experiencing shedding/breakage I recommend using Alter Ego Nourishing Garlic Conditioner. I have been dc 2x's a week with this and I have had little to NO shedding. This dc is the truth!!! I also reccomend moisturizing and sealing your hair & ends at least once a day.
> 
> eta: i have been using MT since July!





valleyval said:


> Co-signing on the Alter Ego...pricey but stopped my shedding with a quickness! Made my hair very soft too!


Could one of you ladies post or PM me a picture of this conditioner? I am having the worst time trying to find it. What exactly is it called?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## hothair (Nov 10, 2008)

I got some growth! My sister was so shocked, pressed and flat-ironed this weekend. My hair is NOT going to make APL this year  BUT its definitely grown I've still got about 2- 2.5" to APL and hope to get it by my Birthday (March) Go Megatek! waiting for my OCT


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

For all of you that have made requests to be added to the challenge. I am updating today. If you haven't sent a request and you get your request in before 5 pm today you will be added today. 

HHG


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 10, 2008)

Please add me to the list. I got OCT on Saturday.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 10, 2008)

Ladies the list has been updated. HHG


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 10, 2008)

Last night I caved in and ordered MT, my sister did as well!

So by Thurs. it should come in the mail, I'm oh so very excited after redaing so many testimonial, I can't wait!


----------



## glamchick84 (Nov 11, 2008)

valleyval said:


> Co-signing on the Alter Ego...pricey but stopped my shedding with a quickness! Made my hair very soft too!


 
wow my hair is shedding and breaking like crazy. i'm about to stop using mt soon and just grow my hair the old fashion way. i priced that alter ego conditioner and i really don't want to pay that much for conditioner. i'm overseas and i'm sick of paying high s/h fees. i have garlic pills, but i hardly remember to take them maybe 2x a week if i'm lucky. mmmmmmmm what's a girl to do? any cheap or at home remedies i can use?

what about oct, does that cause shedding?


----------



## raloftin (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you please sign me up.I started MT Oct 20

Major shedding but don't wanna stop using.I think I'm gonna try one of the suggestions in the thread.

Thanks

Rai


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 11, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> wow my hair is shedding and breaking like crazy. i'm about to stop using mt soon and just grow my hair the old fashion way. i priced that alter ego conditioner and i really don't want to pay that much for conditioner. i'm overseas and i'm sick of paying high s/h fees. i have garlic pills, but i hardly remember to take them maybe 2x a week if i'm lucky. mmmmmmmm what's a girl to do? any cheap or at home remedies i can use?
> 
> what about oct, does that cause shedding?


 

They had a homemade garlic treatment on last months challenge using garlic powder and EVOO. I don't see it posted on here this month so I don't know if anything was wrong this method. Hopefully someone will chime in as I am curious also.

I just received my OCT on Saturday. I used it sparingly one time and my hair is shedding like crazy and itchy.

HTH


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Nov 11, 2008)

Please add me.  I started Oct 30 and I have experienced growth already.  Not to mention it makes my natural hair feel so good.  I use MT/OT.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 11, 2008)

hothair said:


> I got some growth! My sister was so shocked, pressed and flat-ironed this weekend. My hair is NOT going to make APL this year  BUT its definitely grown I've still got about 2- 2.5" to APL and hope to get it by my Birthday (March) Go Megatek! waiting for my OCT



Congrats on the growth!  Keep up the great work and I know you'll make it to APL by March!!!!!!


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 11, 2008)

nikki2229 said:


> They had a homemade garlic treatment on last months challenge using garlic powder and EVOO. I don't see it posted on here this month so I don't know if anything was wrong this method. Hopefully someone will chime in as I am curious also.
> 
> I just received my OCT on Saturday. I used it sparingly one time and my hair is shedding like crazy and itchy.
> 
> HTH



ive tried the garlic powder with jojoba, i did it once and that was enough. It has taken me 3 wks to stop smelling it in my hair! Its def nt 4 me. Im takin odourless garlic now.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nya33 said:


> ive tried the garlic powder with jojoba, i did it once and that was enough. It has taken me 3 wks to stop smelling it in my hair! Its def nt 4 me. Im takin odourless garlic now.



I tried the garlic power as well mix with oil and condition and I am still smelling it in my hair after two weeks never again , I used the garlic pills.


----------



## tiffupretty (Nov 11, 2008)

man my neice jacked me for a bottle of mega-tek...i thought i had lost my mind when i was cleaning my mini bss that i own (aka my bathroom counter) t hen my neice comes over and im looking at her hair like DANG it sure is looking lush...i thought maybe i was using way too much product on my hair...cuz things had been going quick this girl had been using my laptop and gettin on this site...being a lil lurker and her hair is growing....i think im gonna be a nice auntie and get her the OCT and Creme rinse..cuz shes itchin for that...(of course)..before it comes up M.I.A. and i have to kick her lil A.


but anywhom....so this has been week nbr two and i have a question...does OCT make your newgrowth kinda soft....or is it a mind thing..cuz mine isnt feeling as COARSE as it normally does


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 11, 2008)

Found y'all *subscribing*


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Nov 11, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> but anywhom....so this has been week nbr two and i have a question...does OCT make your newgrowth kinda soft....or is it a mind thing..cuz mine isnt feeling as COARSE as it normally does



OK, I'm not nutty.  My new growth is softer.  I thought my hair wasn't growing.  I'm 6 weeks post texturizer and usually by week 4 my new growth feels rough.  However, after I flat-ironed my hair yesterday, my roots regressed faster than the rest of my hair.  My hair is looking a little "square" right now.  If this softness continues I may not texturize again.  My finger tips can easily rub my scalp without "tearing" through my new growth.  I may have to join that Keep Your Hands Out of Your Hair Challenge.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok yall.  Does this stuff make your hair revert? There is no way my hair's growing this fast. I need to take pics. My crown is a hot fuzzy mess. My edges.... don't even get me started. I'm gaining thickness! YAY!

I'm still breaking some but it's alot better. I've rediscovered Mizani's Rose H2O..... but I'm still working on tweaking this. This is definitely something I have to co-wash with.

This is crazy! 

I'm gettin there!


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I have been so busy with work and school.  I was a bit weirded out by the growth and remembered someone submitting apost about waking up with your goal length.  I think this could be the product.  This has done wonders for my hair.  I am able to get a comb through it to detangle without losing much hair and all I do is apply my mix daily, moisturize my hair with water and carefree curl, seal with coconut oil, and apply my Fantasia gel to lay it down.  I then keep it moving.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 11, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> .
> Does she think you are now growing horse hair? erplexed


 
Is that possible?!!!!!  You know to think about it, my hair is pretty strong.  As long as I don't start whining like a horse, I'm good with it.


----------



## glamchick84 (Nov 12, 2008)

nikki2229 said:


> They had a homemade garlic treatment on last months challenge using garlic powder and EVOO. I don't see it posted on here this month so I don't know if anything was wrong this method. Hopefully someone will chime in as I am curious also.
> 
> I just received my OCT on Saturday. I used it sparingly one time and my hair is shedding like crazy and itchy.
> 
> HTH


 


Nya33 said:


> ive tried the garlic powder with jojoba, i did it once and that was enough. It has taken me 3 wks to stop smelling it in my hair! Its def nt 4 me. Im takin odourless garlic now.


 


balancegoals2009 said:


> I tried the garlic power as well mix with oil and condition and I am still smelling it in my hair after two weeks never again , I used the garlic pills.


 
hey ladies thanks for replying back. lol i do patient care, i can't have people smelling me.......i tried mt as a dc and my hair is still shedding. i'm really starting to lose hope


----------



## Amour (Nov 12, 2008)

nuggetrock said:


> JustKiya...you are definitely one of my inspirations in this forum!


 
mine too


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 12, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Found y'all *subscribing*



Hey girl!!! How you been? When are we gonna see some new pictures?  



tiffupretty said:


> but anywhom....so this has been week nbr two and i have a question...does OCT make your newgrowth kinda soft....or is it a mind thing..cuz mine isnt feeling as COARSE as it normally does



 A lot of ladies have definitely noticed that..... 



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok yall.  Does this stuff make your hair revert? There is no way my hair's growing this fast. I need to take pics. My crown is a hot fuzzy mess. My edges.... don't even get me started. I'm gaining thickness! YAY!
> 
> I'm still breaking some but it's alot better. I've rediscovered Mizani's Rose H2O..... but I'm still working on tweaking this. This is definitely something I have to co-wash with.
> 
> ...



 Nah, it doesn't make your hair revert.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL girl I was like HOLD UP! WHAT IS THAT?!?! IS DAT NEW GROWF (yes I said growf) 

I might have to keep on with the MT!


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 12, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> LOL girl I was like HOLD UP! WHAT IS THAT?!?! IS DAT NEW GROWF (yes I said growf)
> 
> I might have to keep on with the MT!


 
I was thinking the same thing.  I'm only 5 weeks post and it's THICK up in there.  If this keeps up I might be SL when I relax in December.  I might have to purchase the gallon!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 12, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> hey ladies thanks for replying back. lol i do patient care, i can't have people smelling me.......i tried mt as a dc and my hair is still shedding. i'm really starting to lose hope


 
Do you also use a creme rinse and moisturizing conditoner? I DC with MT and I must use those two to counteract the protein and dryness.


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 12, 2008)

this is my first time using MT with my hair out(usually in some for of braids). How are you ladies styling your hair and still applying the MT to your scalp? Im trying not to manipulate my hair much but I have to take my bun down to apply with my applicator bottle and its become a hassle.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 12, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> this is my first time using MT with my hair out(usually in some for of braids). How are you ladies styling your hair and still applying the MT to your scalp? Im trying not to manipulate my hair much but I have to take my bun down to apply with my applicator bottle and its become a hassle.



I'm in two strand twists - but you're relaxed, aren't you? Hrm, I don't know, then. Stretching too?


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I won the October Mega Tek giveaway and I would like to join this challenge.  The progress pics and testimonials speak for themselves for many of the members here who are using.  Since I've begun use my nape which was really slow growing is starting to grow.  I cornrow my hair and always had trouble catching "my kitchen".  My fingers would cramp up on my by the time I get to this area.   I'm still struggling a little bit but it's coming along really well.  I can grab a little more hair to complete the braid.  I think this area has suffered a lot because of wig wear.  

I also notice that since I began using the MT, I've been getting some serious itching and dryness so I'm starting back using the BT more regularly (every day instead of every other day) and I'm adding olive oil to my moisturizing spray.  I can't wait til December big reveal!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 12, 2008)

help. im like 6 weeks post and my hair is a mess. i need motivation to stretch  i cant be relaxing every single month!!


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 13, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> .
> Does she think you are now growing horse hair? erplexed


 um no i dont think it was horse hair..i have enough sense to know it was her hair but dang that product did some major growth and it shocked me.


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 13, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> So I get a message on my fokti commenting on my growth from using htese products for 5 1/2 weeks. I'm not sure how to take it. She wanted to know if the hair growth were human. Maybe I'm just tripping.


 once again i diddnt mean anything bad by that.i was shocked at that much hair in 5 weeks.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 13, 2008)

*ahem* i couldnt hold it any longer so i did it. So y'all remember last week,  i attempted to cut layers into my hair without washing it or anything? thanks to youtube the results look good. So today, i relaxed and FHI'ed .....i believe this is what i layered cut is supposed to be. Hair is back to APL but i dont care..it will grow.
before:










what i cut:





after:


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 13, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> *ahem* i couldnt hold it any longer so i did it. So y'all remember last week,  i attempted to cut layers into my hair without washing it or anything? thanks to youtube the results look good. So today, i relaxed and FHI'ed .....i believe this is what i layered cut is supposed to be. Hair is back to APL but i dont care..it will grow.
> before:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! You did that on yourself? That's so impressive! You have a link to the youtube?


----------



## glamchick84 (Nov 13, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Do you also use a creme rinse and moisturizing conditoner? I DC with MT and I must use those two to counteract the protein and dryness.



what's a creme rinse? for moisturizing conditioners i use vo5s' 2-3 week and ors replenshing paks weekly...its clear, i don't know what i'm doing....really about to give up. my hair is shedding like crazy. yesterday i apply the mt for 7-10mins after washing my hair and i had strands of hair every where. what regimen are you using? and whats a good moisturizing conditioner?



mistee11 said:


> I won the October Mega Tek giveaway and I would like to join this challenge.  The progress pics and testimonials speak for themselves for many of the members here who are using.  Since I've begun use my nape which was really slow growing is starting to grow.  I cornrow my hair and always had trouble catching "my kitchen".  My fingers would cramp up on my by the time I get to this area.   I'm still struggling a little bit but it's coming along really well.  I can grab a little more hair to complete the braid.  I think this area has suffered a lot because of wig wear.
> 
> I also notice that since I began using the MT, I've been getting some serious itching and dryness so I'm starting back using the BT more regularly (every day instead of every other day) and I'm adding olive oil to my moisturizing spray.  I can't wait til December big reveal!



misstee you have some great progress. can you please tell me your exact regimen when applying the mt? and what products are you using with it? tia


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 14, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> what's a creme rinse? for moisturizing conditioners i use vo5s' 2-3 week and ors replenshing paks weekly...its clear, i don't know what i'm doing....really about to give up. my hair is shedding like crazy. yesterday i apply the mt for 7-10mins after washing my hair and i had strands of hair every where. what regimen are you using? and whats a good moisturizing conditioner?



It sounds like you're experiencing protein overload. 

Are you applying MT directly to your hair strands? My hair couldn't take it. It was entirely too much protein for me, so I apply only to the scalp. For a good moisturizing conditioner, I use Keracare Humecto or Mizani Moisturefuse. I DC with these. There is absolutely no protein in these conditioners.

ETA: Is your hair shedding or breaking? It sounds like breakage from what you described, which means your protein/moisture balance is off. You may have to lay off the MT for awhile till you get your hair back to optimal moisture levels and then add it back into your regimen. HTH.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunbasque, your hair looks great!!!

You made it to 6 weeks this time? Woohoo! That's much better than relaxing every month.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunbasque,

Great job! Seriously!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, got my OCT today.  I got the bigger bottle now, so I will d/c with it tomorrow and 1 - 2x per week going forward.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 14, 2008)

Sunbasque you did a really good job cutting your hair!  It looks so much fuller, yet you were still able to maintain a great deal of your length


----------



## kitamay (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, newbie here. I would love to join this challenge. I am going to order MT or OCT this weekend. Which thread do I find regimines? From what I have read so far, it sounds like I am only supposed to apply this to my scalp. Should I use this as a leave-in conditioner or do you just apply for a couple of hours? I am confused because I saw that some people were using it daily, do they wash their hair daily? How often should you use it for maximum results?

Sorry, I know this is a lot of questions, but I wanted to make sure that I am doing things right.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 14, 2008)

kitamay said:


> Hi, newbie here. I would love to join this challenge. I am going to order MT or OCT this weekend. Which thread do I find regimines? From what I have read so far, it sounds like I am only supposed to apply this to my scalp. Should I use this as a leave-in conditioner or do you just apply for a couple of hours? I am confused because I saw that some people were using it daily, do they wash their hair daily? How often should you use it for maximum results?
> 
> Sorry, I know this is a lot of questions, but I wanted to make sure that I am doing things right.


 

I am using MT and OCT.  I think MT is thicker and harder to spread; so, I use MT on the three days a week I wash/co-wash my hair.  I only do rollersets so I put the MT on my scalp on the parts I make to put the rollers in.  This is while my hair/scalp is still sopping wet.

The four days a week I don't wash/co-wash my hair I use OCT because it's lighter and spreads better IMHO.  I rollerset my hair everynight before i go to bed.  I, once again, put the OCT on my scalp at the parts I make for my rollers (only when I use OCT my hair is completely dry).  I find putting it on my scalp as I am rollersetting my hair helps me to keep it off my hair and avoid protein overload.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 14, 2008)

I do not put OCT on my scalp anymore. After several months of use it started to give me some painful bumps. I was really disapointed because when I used it everday  I got an inch per month. I now use it as a overnight pre-poo on my hair and ensure I do not get it on my scalp too much,  2 per week and follow with a deep moisturising conditioner (this is especially important because I am natural) and I am good to go. It makes my hair lush. I can really see the difference when I use it. It is not giving me the growth benefits but it is helping me to retain length. Give me a couple years and I will be sitting on my hair


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Nov 14, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Nice!! You did that on yourself? That's so impressive! You have a link to the youtube?



thanks. here you go 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62RuCJBbjd8


----------



## kandake (Nov 14, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> thanks. here you go
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62RuCJBbjd8



Oh I've seen this one before.  I like her videos.  She's either a member here or a member at KISS.  Maybe both.

Thanks for sharing.

You hair look great!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies. I haven't been on lately because I broke my laptop last month. I plan to buy one next week (I'm keeping an eye out for the holiday sales ). Anyway, I stopped using the MT for a couple of weeks and wore a phony pony. I noticed that my hair hasn't grown as much as when I used MT daily.  I'm back on it now and will order more. Keep up the good work and HHG!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here are my progress pictures for the end of October.
> May 13, 2008 and July 7, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! That's great progress!  (Reaching for my MT now)


----------



## -Love Love* (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a question for mega tek users....are you using the pink bottle or blue on? I plan on buying some within the next week and I don't wanna get the wrong one!


----------



## juju (Nov 15, 2008)

-Love said:


> I have a question for mega tek users....are you using the pink bottle or blue on? I plan on buying some within the next week and I don't wanna get the wrong one!


 
The one with blue letters .


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 15, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> I do not put OCT on my scalp anymore. After several months of use it started to give me some painful bumps. I was really disapointed because when I used it everday I got an inch per month. I now use it as a overnight pre-poo on my hair and ensure I do not get it on my scalp too much, 2 per week and follow with a deep moisturising conditioner (this is especially important because I am natural) and I am good to go. It makes my hair lush. I can really see the difference when I use it. It is not giving me the growth benefits but it is helping me to retain length. Give me a couple years and I will be sitting on my hair


 

*what moisturizing conditioner are you using? I'm transitioning (need support to keep me from relaxing) and I cant seem to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner for these new growth that I have.*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 15, 2008)

*ladies,  i currently alternate bewteen OCT and MT everyday; then, I had a random off-the-chart thought "what will happen if I just mixed the two together? would i get the same results?" what do you all think?*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 15, 2008)

I need to get back on the MT wagon...I just sorta wanderd off slowly....due to lack of attention...


----------



## RZILYNT (Nov 15, 2008)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *ladies, i currently alternate bewteen OCT and MT everyday; then, I had a random off-the-chart thought "what will happen if I just mixed the two together? would i get the same results?" what do you all think?*


 

I tried it and I didn't notice any difference.

RZ~


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is my update:





To me it doesn't look that much different to my 2nd siggy pic. But my camera *sigh* never captures my hair the way it looks in real life.

It doesn't look like it but it has grown. I think I'm at the stage where it seems to grow out before growing down some more. Other areas are pretty much caught up and my hair all round is pretty much the sme length and still remains in a blunt cut from march of this year.

Some other pics

Post relaxer. I didn't want to blow dry so wore these damp 2 strand twists over night and flat ironed the next day.






My hair [dry] shrunken back up a lil after removing the twists.










All in all I'm pleased with my growth since my big chop in march and think I'm very close to being back to where I started pre-chop.


----------



## lane (Nov 16, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good.

 Are you a little past apl? How tall are you?


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 16, 2008)

lane said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Are you a little past apl? How tall are you?



5'8 and it feels sometime like 5'7 of that is all torso


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 16, 2008)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *what moisturizing conditioner are you using? I'm transitioning (need support to keep me from relaxing) and I cant seem to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner for these new growth that I have.*


 
Hey...I'm transitioning too and I have to use water, carefree curl and coconut to seal with daily.  I also use Pantene hair mask.  I know alot of people don't think you should use this often, but this is great for my hair.  I put it on and apply coconut oil on top of it for a while.  It makes my new growth (natural hair) so managable.  Love it.  By the way, I am in love with my new growth.


----------



## Southern Sweetie (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been following the post in this challenge for about two weeks and I'm sooooooooo motivated that I just order by OCT pack. My only question is to the people who are taking garlic to combat shedding, how much garlic are you taking? I purchased a bottle of garlic today that is 2000 mg per tablet. I was planning to take 1 pill 2x/day. Is that enough? 

Thanks! 

P.S. dontspeakdefeat will you please add me to the challenge.... thanks


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Officially on the bandwagon. Second day of Mt. Pming DSD to be added to the list.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 16, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Here is my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am always impressed with your progress.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 16, 2008)

LondonDiva, your hair does look like it has more length!  It's so thick and healthy!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 17, 2008)

I can definitely see additional length - about the normal amount of growth, I would say, but the increased thickness is obvious! Your hair is so much fuller!


----------



## carletta (Nov 17, 2008)

I see everybody is talking about how they don't see much of a difference in their growth.....just remember.......durning the fall & winter months our growth pattern will SLOW DOWN A GREAT DEAL !  Dont give up!  just keep doing up the mt  and you will see a difference when your growth spurt does kick in !............

much love !!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 17, 2008)

londondiva i was waiting for your updates, your hair has certainly thickened up a lot and grown


----------



## Beauti515 (Nov 17, 2008)

hi ladies havent been on in  awhile busy with school and work...N E WAYZ im out of MT and losing it  should i mix MN in my MT if so what is it lol    also should i trim my ends i dont use heat wearing afro now and braid outs so do i still need to trim


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 17, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I am always impressed with your progress.



Thanks Jamaica lovely



thaidreams said:


> LondonDiva, your hair does look like it has more length!  It's so thick and healthy!



I see it even if the camera doesn't capture it all  It's got longer and more importantly I've retained that length. I'm happy with my progress.



JustKiya said:


> I can definitely see additional length - about the normal amount of growth, I would say, but the increased thickness is obvious! Your hair is so much fuller!



Thanks JK. 



Blaque*Angel said:


> londondiva i was waiting for your updates, your hair has certainly thickened up a lot and grown



Thanks BA, now we are waiting on baby #2 c'mon now and give us an update of your own


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 17, 2008)

Is anyone's scalp sensitive (almost sore to the touch?) and itchy? 

I don't have bumps or anything but goot lord it's itching and growing. 

I'm shedding.... long hairs. Finally got a curb on the breakage.... but I haven't gotten it to stop completely. I had been taking garlic all along so I could imagine if I weren't.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 17, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Is anyone's scalp sensitive (almost sore to the touch?) and itchy?
> 
> I don't have bumps or anything but goot lord it's itching and growing.
> 
> I'm shedding.... long hairs. Finally got a curb on the breakage.... but I haven't gotten it to stop completely. I had been taking garlic all along so I could imagine if I weren't.



Sounds like good signs to me of a good growth spurt on the way!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 17, 2008)

Reposting here on this thread to say that DSD is *WONDERFUL *- not only here managing the MT/OCT Challenge thread, but in person too*!* I was experiencing some issues with my closure this weekend due to massive growth with MT. I called her to explain the situation and she said to come over within next hour. When I got there, she welcomed me like we were old time friends. She fixed my closure to a "T" and even offered to curl/wave my hair. 

She was sooooo sweet!!!! I learned so much from her and she gave me samples of products. 

It was such a pleasure to visit DSD.

:blowkiss:  Thanks DSD, you're a doll!
******************************
Ok, back to megateking.  I took a nap and woke up a few minutes ago.   I decided to get my lazy butt up and apply MT to my scalp.   DH laughs at me and says..."So, you woke up to feed your hair." Such a comedian.

But, this stuff is ridiculous.  I saw my bff this weekend and forgot I gave her some MT.  OMG...the front of her hair is growing like a weed.  I love to see this work on others in person.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 18, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Reposting here on this thread to say that DSD is *WONDERFUL *- not only here managing the MT/OCT Challenge thread, but in person too*!* I was experiencing some issues with my closure this weekend due to massive growth with MT. I called her to explain the situation and she said to come over within next hour. When I got there, she welcomed me like we were old time friends. She fixed my closure to a "T" and even offered to curl/wave my hair.
> 
> She was sooooo sweet!!!! I learned so much from her and she gave me samples of products.
> 
> ...


You are too sweet for words Lady. It was a pleasure having you! Thank you!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies. I have updated the list of challengers for this week. The names are in alphabetical order. Please use your control + F key to find your name.  It's easy to overlook your own name considering we have close to 300 challengers. That's amazing ladies.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to just say congratulations to all of the ladies who have had great success. Keep up the good work. 

To the newbies to the challenge, good luck. You will start seeing those great results too!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 18, 2008)

*Thanks for the moisturizing tip...also, i have noticed that my growth has seemed to "slow down". i was reluctant to purchase more OCT because i was thinking that it was not working for me (I've been using it since early September, a little over two months). i'm going to order some more tonight and hopefully my growth will pick up by May (I wanted to be SL by December 16, 2008 and i'm close, but not all the way there. I figured i should have a healthy full bouncy SL mane by May 9. ok back to OCT...)*

*However, megatek has been giving me major thickness!!! I'm transitioning and you can see where the relaxed ends are super thin and scraggly and the new growth is super thick!!! I can't wait for it to start growing down.*

*Also, I have some rought looking ends (I'll try to take pics tonight and post them) they bother me because when i do decide to straighten my hair, it looks raggedy, like dry and raggedy. I've been sealing with coconut and castor oil whenever I OCT or MT, but it seems to not be doing anything for me. Does anyone have any suggestions?*


----------



## Encore (Nov 18, 2008)

well i took a break from MT-ing to relax my hair and now im going to start back tonight =)
i got great growth i plan on stretching this relaxer as long as possible, but i dont think i can go past 8 weeks because thats when the breakage started and i had to relax.
 so far so good, it really does the job


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey ladies, 
Everyone who revealed had great progress to me but I only got to page 17.
I could go through these threads all day long 

I just got my bottles of MT yesterday and can't wait to see the progress.
I must admit that you guys are making me want to check out the OCT also.

Right now I am in braids so I mixed my MT with Aloe vera juice,glycerine,and some emu oil.  I'm placing it primarily on my scalp and the ng that is sticking out all over the place. (Last relaxer May 22nd, box braids in for 8 weeks)
I'm still moisturizing and sealing with a mix of AVJ/Glycerin and rosemary oil then I'm sealing with EVCO.  

If anyone thinks I should adjust this regi, please advise. TIA

By the way can anyone tell me where to get the creme rinse for the MT?


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 19, 2008)

LondonDiva I definitely see the progress!!! You Grow Girl!!  




Hot Chocolate-LB said:


> Hey ladies,
> Everyone who revealed had great progress to me but I only got to page 17.
> I could go through these threads all day long
> 
> ...


 
Try your recipe for awhile and if you are not seeing the desired progress then tweak it a little. There is no _one size fits all_ remedy when working with MT....you can get the cream rinse from the same website(s) that sells MegaTek.


----------



## baddison (Nov 19, 2008)

*Has anyone added a pinch of sulphur to their MT mix?  If so, what are the results?  Do you think its overkill??*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 19, 2008)

*How do you ladies use MT for deep conditioning*?


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 19, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Is anyone's scalp sensitive (almost sore to the touch?) and itchy?
> 
> I don't have bumps or anything but goot lord it's itching and growing.
> 
> I'm shedding.... long hairs. Finally got a curb on the breakage.... but I haven't gotten it to stop completely. I had been taking garlic all along so I could imagine if I weren't.


 
Along with the bumps this was also happening (itching, soreness) to me so I no longer put it on my scalp


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 19, 2008)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *what moisturizing conditioner are you using? I'm transitioning (need support to keep me from relaxing) and I cant seem to find a good moisturizing deep conditioner for these new growth that I have.*


These all work great for me- 
Silk elements luxury moisturising conditioner
Tresemme thermal recovery
Neutrogena triple moisture *mask*
Keracare humecto
Joico moisture recovery *balm*

I notice that any conditioner with quaternary ammonium really works for me. Silk elements and the tresemme has it (the polyquaternium 80). Not all quaterniums are good though stay away from polyquaternium 15 as it is carcinogenic.


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
It has been a minute since I checked in  but I am beginning Week 6 Post-Relax using my MT/Oil Mix. First, I have to say that I have NOT been keeping up with it like I should…I am on average applying it only 2 times a week. My goals was/is to have 2 nights of application followed by my co-wash, twice a week. I will do better for these last 4 week…But I am definitely seeing my edges and matching bald spots “fill in” which I am tooo excited about. And my hair is stronger (no more hair popping off at the slightest pull..YAY!!! ) and I think I have overall increased thickness but it is hard to tell with all the NG!! 

Anyhoo, usually by this point in my relax cycle, my new growth is starting to be unmanageable, but since the MT/Oil, it has come in pretty soft and curly and comb-able…LOL Also, I think I will have length just by virtue of 1) my hair growing and 2) retention, which I credit the MT/Oil mix with but also, rolling, wrapping and bunn-ing my hair, using a 1 minute silk reconstructor, moisturizing and sealing my ends and my co-washes with LeKair Shea Butter (which I highly recommend for ladies to try, it leaves my hair really soft), using a leave in and a heat protectant for drying etc. So my overall regimen is getting 2 thumbs up from me!

Also, I know ya’ll were talking about this earlier, but I am definitely going to keep using the MT/Oil mixture indefinitely because I think it is also keeping my scalp moisturized and healthy and I like what it is doing for my hair…Also, I will be starting to add the OCT to this mix shortly (maybe after this next relaxer) because although the thickness is great and healthy, I would really like to see some more length.

With respect to stretching, I am aiming for between 10-11 weeks this time around. After my next relaxer in December, I will post my progress pics. My immediate goal is to make it to 12 weeks for the next relaxer go’round.

Thanks for listening ladies!!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 19, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *How do you ladies use MT for deep conditioning*?



I just add a squirt of it to whatever I'm DC'ing with, and proceed as usual. I've never used it straight.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I just add a squirt of it to whatever I'm DC'ing with, and proceed as usual. I've never used it straight.


 
Never thought of that, I think I will try it!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 19, 2008)

*My MT/OCT progress album is OPEN FOR A LIMITED TIME feel free to look around and leave me a comment.*



http://public.fotki.com/Mwando/mtoct-challenge/



I don't think I got much growth (just a little), but my hair is definitely thicker and I am satisfied with what I got. Not too disappointed.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 19, 2008)

*DEFINITELY thicker, and longer too. Awesome progress for one month!*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 20, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *My MT/OCT progress album is OPEN FOR A LIMITED TIME feel free to look around and leave me a comment.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice growth!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 20, 2008)

Mandy4610, you have a lot of growth there, Well Done Mandy! and your hair has a lovely gloss and shine. Very pretty.


----------



## suganhuneyicedt (Nov 20, 2008)

very very nice growth!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 20, 2008)

bluwatersoul said:


> *DEFINITELY thicker, and longer too. Awesome progress for one month!*





jamaicalovely said:


> Nice growth!





Valerie said:


> Mandy4610, you have a lot of growth there, Well Done Mandy! and your hair has a lovely gloss and shine. Very pretty.





cHOCOLATEGIRL619 said:


> very very nice growth!


Thanks yall, I am very happy with where my hair is at and the amount of growth that I have had over the last two months.


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 20, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> *ahem* i couldnt hold it any longer so i did it. So y'all remember last week, i attempted to cut layers into my hair without washing it or anything? thanks to youtube the results look good. So today, i relaxed and FHI'ed .....i believe this is what i layered cut is supposed to be. Hair is back to APL but i dont care..it will grow.
> before:
> 
> 
> ...


 
:wow:That's so amazing!  You got skillz, girl!  Your hair looks so lustrous and healthy after cut!


----------



## monieluv (Nov 20, 2008)

kudos to everyong who is getting results.  but am i the only one not seeing anything?  no extra thickness; no growth.  NOTHING


----------



## tiffupretty (Nov 20, 2008)

this stuff works!!!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Nov 20, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> These all work great for me-
> Silk elements luxury moisturising conditioner
> Tresemme thermal recovery
> Neutrogena triple moisture *mask*
> ...


 
*Thanks girl! I've been hearing great things about the keracare humecto. right now I have some ORS replenish in the big bottle and some aveda dry remedy, I may try mixing my ORS with some honeyquat that I have left (I'm turning into a serious mixologist LOL).*


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 21, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> this stuff works!!!



Wow, TiffU - that's FABULOUS! That's amazing! Look at your hairline, girl!


----------



## MsMontoute (Nov 21, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> this stuff works!!!


 

Wow diva!!! Looking really good, your progress is fabulous!! I have 4 more weeks to wait, I can only hope I got half as much thickness and growth. CONGRATS!!!

Oh and are you mixing OCT in with your MT?

<---------Running to put some MT in her hair right now!!!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Nov 21, 2008)

monieluv said:


> kudos to everyong who is getting results. but am i the only one not seeing anything? no extra thickness; no growth. NOTHING


 How long have you been using this? How do you use it?


----------



## Candycane044 (Nov 21, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I need to get back on the MT wagon...I just sorta wanderd off slowly....due to lack of attention...



Same here, and after looking at these progress pics I'm not understanding why I did that!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Nov 21, 2008)

monieluv said:


> kudos to everyong who is getting results.  but am i the only one not seeing anything?  no extra thickness; no growth.  NOTHING



How long have you been using it? How have you been using it? And which? MT or OCT?


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 22, 2008)

I just started using mega tek on Nov. 16. Here is my beginning pic. My update will be a month from now.


----------



## tiffupretty (Nov 23, 2008)

this is what i do...i take a hair skin nails vitamin daily it has biotin in it and i take an odorless garlic supplement cuz i heard this mega-tek stuff caused shedding so i wanted to already be on it...i got them from like cvs or walgreens

i alternate ovation  and mega tek weekly

on ovation week on day one i wash my hair shampoo apply ovation cell therapy let it sit for like 2hrs i think thats what the bottle says for intense treatment do at least 1-2hrs...i put that stuff all over my hair and massage it in..then i rinse with the ovation cream rinse..im gonna get some V05 conditioner when i run out of the ovation cream rinse ...cuz i hear thats not really the stuff thats making it grow...then i put a some leave in conditioner (elasta qp h-two) 4.00 and i moisturize it with HAWAIIAN SILKY 14-1 miracle $5.00 it comes in a bottle with a pump look it up on the forums someone has a photo of it...or ask TIFFERS its creamy..i spray that especially on my ends and then i protective style...no blow dry no heat no anything...i try to do my hair at nite so when i go out in the morning its not as wet...I USE OVATION EVERY DAY...the next 6 days i just put it on my hair and let it sit minimum 30mins...i wanted it to work...and then i cream rinse and protective style...

now on mega tek week which would day 1 of the following week...id deep condition my hair..i did not shampoo just deep condition...with pantene prov relaxed and natural defense breakage deep condtioning mask ($5.00) then id rinse and apply mega tek like i would if i was greasing my scalp...i didnt put on all the way down the strands of my hair just part and apply...i was heavy handed at first cuz i was like grow but its kinda thick so no need...but i parted and put it everywhere i left it in a min of 30 mins sometimes i left it on all day...it left a white residue so dont be heavy handed...then id rinse it out and use a conditioner to co-wash..i use mane n tale moisturizing conditioner only cuz i need to rid of it..the next type i will buy will be motions or pantene pro v thats just what my hair likes...  if i didnt rinse it out that day the next day after i applied more id rinse it out id still wait at least an hr...i did see shedding...but i believe its due to the fact my hair was growing faster so the cycle of some hairs were done...it made me nervous but i had faith..and proof was in the budding...

i couldnt keep my hands out of my hair!!!! ...but i wouldnt use heat at all...i wanted to but u i told myself no no no no no..im gonna try and go 5 weeks before i blow dry and flat iron it again to view progress..

oh also make sure u do detangle with wide tooth comb i lost hairs by not detangling with wide tooth comb..but i try to keep it low to no manipulation.

this stuff does work i promise i cant believe it...im gonna try to see how to use mega-tek with my roller set style...ill prbly only apply it every other day and rinse on the last day...


----------



## chitowngal330 (Nov 24, 2008)

Question:  I know we're not supposed to use other products that contain protein while using MegaTek.  Do you think it would be ok to use Alberto VO5 Moisture Milks (Strawberries & Cream) moisturizing conditioner (it has soy milk protein)?

If not, what are you ladies using to co wash?


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Nov 24, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> this stuff works!!!


 
WOW! Lady, your hair looks amazing and your edges have filled in so beautifully.  I am so happy for you.  I will admit. I am kinda jealous.  Your edges grew in so nice and even.  Mine are growing in nicely, but it is spotty.  No matter what I do I cannot seem to control this.

No matter, I just wanted to say how absolutely excited I am on your progress. I see from your later post that you are working hard and that hard work sure is paying off.  Congratulations.


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 25, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> Question: I know we're not supposed to use other products that contain protein while using MegaTek. Do you think it would be ok to use Alberto VO5 Moisture Milks (Strawberries & Cream) moisturizing conditioner (it has soy milk protein)?
> 
> If not, what are you ladies using to co wash?


 
Bumpin'.....


----------



## Naturelle (Nov 25, 2008)

So....I'm a bit late....erplexedbut , uh...I'm joining anyway...lol.  Maybe someone will start a challenge for December 2008 or January 2009


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 25, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> So....I'm a bit late....erplexedbut , uh...I'm joining anyway...lol.  Maybe someone will start a challenge for December 2008 or January 2009


Welcome...this is an on-going challenge DSD starts a new one every month because it gets too long


----------



## Cien (Nov 25, 2008)

tiffupretty said:


> this stuff works!!!


 

wow!! 


that's amazing!! 

I'm going to purchase more megatek and get back on a regular schedule. Your progress is TOTALLY AMAZING!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Nov 25, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> Question:  I know we're not supposed to use other products that contain protein while using MegaTek.  Do you think it would be ok to use Alberto VO5 Moisture Milks (Strawberries & Cream) moisturizing conditioner (it has soy milk protein)?
> 
> If not, what are you ladies using to co wash?



The biggest concern with CO washing is build-up.  The soy milk protein should not be a problem because you will be rinsing out right-away.  So I say give it a try and see how your hair reacts.

Personally, I alternate between VO5 Herbal escapes kiwi lime squeeze Clarifying condish and Cowboy Magic Concentrated Rosewater Condish Demineralizer & Detangler.  The water here in Germany is very hard (high in calcium) and it leaves a film on my skin and hair.  These two conditioners work well to prevent the calcium build up.  I found the Cowboy Magic on the www.valleyvet.com website - this is where I bought the MegaTek.  I prefer the Cowboy Magic over the VO5 but they both work well.

HTH,
IvyS


----------



## nikkablue (Nov 25, 2008)

I am officially jumping on the bandwagon!  I got my OCT today.  I already have some MT.  Does anybody use there two together? if so how?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 26, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thanks BA, now we are waiting on baby #2 c'mon now and give us an update of your own


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=307707&highlight=bizzare


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm getting a little discouraged now. I was hoping for SL by Dec but now, I'm not sure if that will happen. My hair is still uneven. I'm mostly neck length but I have a few strands that are grazing collarbone length. My nape isn't growing as well as I planned. I'm going to stay on MT and hope that I can see some improvement.


----------



## -Love Love* (Nov 26, 2008)

Did anybody else order their MT off of the victorycanter website?


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 26, 2008)

...BUMP..BUMP


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 26, 2008)

this thread is going slow this month  i hope everyone is still doing well


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 27, 2008)

^ I agree........................


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 27, 2008)

Im sill using my MT.  I have been doing coffee rinses to curb the shedding. I got off the garlic pills. So far no shedding.


----------



## genesis132 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just typed this long response and my darn browser had logged me out...
But because I love you ladies...here goes again (modified)

I haven't posted in a while bc I'm settling in my new home...anyhoo'

I'm finally out of my braids. I wore them from July thru Nov. I gained some inches and did retain but I am slightly trimming damaged ends every wash day. Anywho'...since being out of my braids I have finally found a regimen and I'm STICKING TO it!!

**I put my slightly moist, detangled hair in 5-6 plaits
**I apply OCT to my entire head, then leave on usually for 5 mins...but last night I left on overnight
**I hop in the shower and rinse it out, then use the OCT Color Poo and rinse out, then I apply the OCT Creme Rinse and leave that in while I bathe.
**Once out of shower, I apply AO Honeysuckle Rose to my entire head (i still have the plaits in)
**Next I follow Samantha Jones Home Grown STEAM Treatment and get under Pibbs for 1 hour at the max. temp setting.
**I rinse, then remove plaits
**Next I apply my leave-in, seal with coconut oil
**Lastly I rollerset using only distilled water and Profective Healthy ends creme on my ends only...


LADIES!!! If you have not tried this steam streament....you are missing out...My hair has done a complete 180 since adding this to my regimen....I really need the mositure and my hair is sooo soft, detangled, and mostly tangle free after I rinse. I do this treatment every week, and it solves the moisture provlem while using OCT/MT[/I]


Now about OCT/MT...

*I am now back to using mainly OCT...I found that MT causes me to have more shedding...although while I was in braids, I def think this increased the thickness in my hair.
*So..I will be reordering my OCT in a few days..
**I found that a few strands of my hair is missing around the edges in the front...is this shed hair? Did the MT cause this? I dunno...but it's definitely gone...it's not bald...but it's now little curlies there..


My goal now is not trying to gain the most hair in the shortest amount of time...but to keep what I have and trim unhealthy ends.

So I'm in maintenance mode with OCT products. I truly like the way the complete OCT line makes my hair feel and use those excusively for my shampoo.

I plan to use up my MT...but I don't think I'll repurchase it for now.

Since out of braids and wearing my hair rollersetted, I may apply the OCT 1x or 2x per week to my scalp..

I'm about simplicitly now, and less manipulation. The length will def come...


----------



## RENIBELL (Nov 27, 2008)

hi ladies, i dont post often but just wanted to let you all know that its still working for me. i cut down to using it once a week as a treatment to my whole hair and scalp and then deep condition. so far so good. i think my hair is getting thicker. did anyone notice that their hair got darker too


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 27, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> I just typed this long response and my darn browser had logged me out...
> But because I love you ladies...here goes again (modified)
> 
> I haven't posted in a while bc I'm settling in my new home...anyhoo'
> ...



Great post!  Where to find the SJ Home treatment?

Also, .   You know the rules


----------



## genesis132 (Nov 27, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Great post!  Where to find the SJ Home treatment?
> 
> Also, .   You know the rules



Heyy Jamaica Lovely!!!!!

I was waiting until our next big reveal....when is it by the way?

Here's the link to SJ's thread 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663


ENJOY!!!  I wish I'd found out about it earlier....better late than never tho'


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm still using MT/OCT every other day and during the off days I am spraying my scalp with my caffeine/water mixture. Just this morning I had my husband massage my scalp with MT/OCT then I put on my conditioning cap. My scalp is singing as we speak. He also took notice that the thin spot in my crown is filling in.  I asked him when did he think that I would be able to wear a part down the middle of my hair and he said maybe in a few months.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 27, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Heyy Jamaica Lovely!!!!!
> 
> I was waiting until our next big reveal....when is it by the way?
> 
> ...




We post anytime here! Let's see.


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 28, 2008)

LaNecia aka VWVixxen checking in...haven't been much into hair care for the past 4 months. Had some major life changes, moved from Southern Cali to Washington to State where there is VERY little in the way of black hair care, new job/career, getting our first home set up next week. 

Anyway, back on track after having put in two strand twists for July - October. Did a texturizer and am currently using my Mega-Tek daily. AFter having done a big chop in April (down to about 2 inches), I'm ready to get back to shoulder length and beyond.

My December reveal won't show much but for me, that's my starting point rather than an end...

~L~


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 28, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm still using MT/OCT every other day and during the off days I am spraying my scalp with my caffeine/water mixture. Just this morning I had my husband massage my scalp with MT/OCT then I put on my conditioning cap. My scalp is singing as we speak. He also took notice that the thin spot in my crown is filling in.  I asked him when did he think that I would be able to wear a part down the middle of my hair and he said maybe in a few months.



Aww...isn't your DH sweet.   My DH will no way touch the horsey stuff.   I'm so tempted to try it on his head.   He has a bald spot in the middle of his head.   Shhh....I think I'll rub it there while he's sleeping.



LaNecia said:


> LaNecia aka VWVixxen checking in...haven't been much into hair care for the past 4 months. Had some major life changes, moved from Southern Cali to Washington to State where there is VERY little in the way of black hair care, new job/career, getting our first home set up next week.
> 
> Anyway, back on track after having put in two strand twists for July - October. Did a texturizer and am currently using my Mega-Tek daily. AFter having done a big chop in April (down to about 2 inches), I'm ready to get back to shoulder length and beyond.
> 
> ...


Girl, you know we got your back for the black hair products!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay girlies, I got some more MT growth pics.  Don't get excited, they're not my length pics.  Remember...Christmas Day!
http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/

Feel free to drop a line or ask questions.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 28, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Okay girlies, I got some more MT growth pics. Don't get excited, they're not my length pics. Remember...Christmas Day!
> http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/
> 
> Feel free to drop a line or ask questions.


 
Keep on MTing!!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 28, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> Keep on MTing!!!!!!




Singing..."You know dis."


----------



## ImaBoss (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there going to be a December Challenge, if so I would like to join in, Im late and very new at the same time, I just received my OCT Wednesday and Im ready to start.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 28, 2008)

ImaBoss said:


> Is there going to be a December Challenge, if so I would like to join in, Im late and new at the same time, I just received my OCT Wednesday and Im ready to start.


 

I believe this challenge goes thru. March 09, We just update every month with new thread because the original one got too long.


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 28, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Girl, you know we got your back for the black hair products!



Thanks Girlie!!  I'm trying not to suffer here!! Being without my hair products...:endworld:


----------



## ImaBoss (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a newbie question??? Are any of you ladies using/applying MT/OCT between cornrows/braids and washing-cw & dc with your hair in the braids?   Thanks a bunch ladies


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 29, 2008)

ImaBoss said:


> I have a newbie question??? Are any of you ladies using/applying MT/OCT between cornrows/braids and washing-cw & dc with your hair in the braids? I wear wigs and lace wigs for now and usually my hair is braided underneath.  Thanks a bunch ladies



There are few ladies who are wearing wigs and weaves.  I think jamaicalovely is wearing a wig and putting MT/OCT on her braids.  Check out her fotki.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 29, 2008)

I am using MT/OCT while wearing weaves.   I apply the mix on scalp between braids with a color applicator bottle.  I have documented results in my fotki.


----------



## constance (Nov 29, 2008)

I was faithfully using MT every other day in Oct, but slacked off to 1x a wk in Nov. I'm back on schedule now and see a little growth. Since I'm a newbie and never monitored my hair month to month, it's difficult to know if MT is accelerating my growth. However, EVOO has virtually eliminated end-breakage so I'm just hoping for the average 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 29, 2008)

constance said:


> I was faithfully using MT every other day in Oct, but slacked off to 1x a wk in Nov. I'm back on schedule now and see a little growth. Since I'm a newbie and never monitored my hair month to month, it's difficult to know if MT is accelerating my growth. However, EVOO has virtually eliminated end-breakage so I'm just hoping for the average 1/2 inch a month.





Keep the bottle in your nightstand. Trust me.

Girl, I slacked off for a couple days one week.   My hair was like .   Since then if I miss my nightly application, my hair wakes me up in the middle of the night like a baby saying its hungry .   

DH thinks I'm crazy.   In his sleepy voice, he'll say "Feeding your hair again?"


----------



## hervirtue (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey ladies, so it's been a little over a month since I started using MT/OCT and at first my hair growth and thickness was crazy. Now it seems that I haven't been getting any growth at all and I dare say it but I think my edges are starting to look worse than when I started . Now I completely understand when some of you have said it doesn't appear to be working on your edges. I was putting my MT mix (MT, JBCO and Hairveda's Asha Omega) on every night and was putting my OCT on every morning. I noticed this weekend that my hair was feeling VERY dry and brittle which may be attributed to the fact that I can't co-wash on deep condition more than once a week and I get the protein is starting to catch up with me. I know it's still too early for me to get too bent out of shape over the lack of progress over the last two weeks so I'm going to keep on using my products I'll just use them every other day instead of every day and hopefully the dryness/brittleness will cease.

I'm definitely a little depressed about this right now erplexed.


----------



## january noir (Nov 30, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hey ladies, so it's been a little over a month since I started using MT/OCT and at first my hair growth and thickness was crazy. Now it seems that I haven't been getting any growth at all and I dare say it but I think my edges are starting to look worse than when I started . Now I completely understand when some of you have said it doesn't appear to be working on your edges. I was putting my MT mix (MT, JBCO and Hairveda's Asha Omega) on every night and was putting my OCT on every morning. I noticed this weekend that my hair was feeling VERY dry and brittle which may be attributed to the fact that I can't co-wash on deep condition more than once a week and I get the protein is starting to catch up with me. I know it's still too early for me to get too bent out of shape over the lack of progress over the last two weeks so I'm going to keep on using my products I'll just use them every other day instead of every day and hopefully the dryness/brittleness will cease.
> 
> I'm definitely a little depressed about this right now erplexed.



Hang in there.   May I suggest that Cell Therapy and Mega-Tek prefer to work on their own to get the best results.  Don't use it in conjunction with the Hairveda Asha Omega for a while to see if you get better results.  It could be block the absorption of the Cell Therapy.   The product works better when the scalp is fresh and clean.  And you may be manipulating your hair more.   Are you relaxed or natural?   

More importantly, remember that this time of year when the heat is on, our home and work environments are more drying to our hair and skin.  Improve your environment at home using a humidifier or steam up your bathroom and sit in it or enjoy a steamy shower.  Also drink more water.

I'm sure your hair is growing.   It's like a watched pot.  It will never "boil" as long as you watch.    You won't see much improvement until at least 3-4 months of consistent use.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Hervirtue!!!

Please don't be discouraged. I think it is still a little early in the game. It sounds like you may need some additional deep conditioning (moisturizing) to offset the protein. I would try using a moisturizing deep condish overnight 3-4 times a week and maybe using either the MT or OCT 1-2 times a week versus everyday. When using that much protein you have to make sure your hair is just a moisturized. 

I have used MT for about 2 months but I use it as a deep condish, rinse, then follow up with a moisturizing deep condish. I have not had any problem and I love how my edges and nape are improving. 

HTH!!!





hervirtue said:


> Hey ladies, so it's been a little over a month since I started using MT/OCT and at first my hair growth and thickness was crazy. Now it seems that I haven't been getting any growth at all and I dare say it but I think my edges are starting to look worse than when I started . Now I completely understand when some of you have said it doesn't appear to be working on your edges. I was putting my MT mix (MT, JBCO and Hairveda's Asha Omega) on every night and was putting my OCT on every morning. I noticed this weekend that my hair was feeling VERY dry and brittle which may be attributed to the fact that I can't co-wash on deep condition more than once a week and I get the protein is starting to catch up with me. I know it's still too early for me to get too bent out of shape over the lack of progress over the last two weeks so I'm going to keep on using my products I'll just use them every other day instead of every day and hopefully the dryness/brittleness will cease.
> 
> I'm definitely a little depressed about this right now erplexed.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hang in there.   May I suggest that Cell Therapy and Mega-Tek prefer to work on their own to get the best results.  Don't use it in conjunction with the Hairveda Asha Omega for a while to see if you get better results.  It could be block the absorption of the Cell Therapy.   The product works better when the scalp is fresh and clean.  And you may be manipulating your hair more.   Are you relaxed or natural?
> 
> More importantly, remember that this time of year when the heat is on, our home and work environments are more drying to our hair and skin.  Improve your environment at home using a humidifier or steam up your bathroom and sit in it or enjoy a steamy shower.  Also drink more water.
> 
> I'm sure your hair is growing.   It's like a watched pot.  It will never "boil" as long as you watch.    You won't see much improvement until at least 3-4 months of consistent use.




Everything she said!!! Very good advice!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to give a heads up (not sure if I did this before)  I use MT and it causes breakage for me due to protein overload? (I have some shedding but that's been curbed with Garlic tabs)....

To solve the moisture issue I've been using......Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1. IT is AWESOME!  I love this stuff. I even air dried with it. This is awesome.  Give it a try.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

hervirtue said:


> Hey ladies, so it's been a little over a month since I started using MT/OCT and at first my hair growth and thickness was crazy. Now it seems that I haven't been getting any growth at all and I dare say it but I think my edges are starting to look worse than when I started . Now I completely understand when some of you have said it doesn't appear to be working on your edges. I was putting my MT mix (MT, JBCO and Hairveda's Asha Omega) on every night and was putting my OCT on every morning. I noticed this weekend that my hair was feeling VERY dry and brittle which may be attributed to the fact that I can't co-wash on deep condition more than once a week and I get the protein is starting to catch up with me. I know it's still too early for me to get too bent out of shape over the lack of progress over the last two weeks so I'm going to keep on using my products I'll just use them every other day instead of every day and hopefully the dryness/brittleness will cease.
> 
> I'm definitely a little depressed about this right now erplexed.





sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Hervirtue!!!
> 
> Please don't be discouraged. I think it is still a little early in the game. It sounds like you may need some additional deep conditioning (moisturizing) to offset the protein. I would try using a moisturizing deep condish overnight 3-4 times a week and maybe using either the MT or OCT 1-2 times a week versus everyday. When using that much protein you have to make sure your hair is just a moisturized.
> 
> ...



I totally second what sqzbly has said - using MT daily - twice daily, really, since you do the OCT In the morning - might just have pushed your hair to the breaking point. Can you squeeze in even one overnight DC, midweek? Otherwise, reducing your use to alternating days might be your best bet. 

As far as hairlines - I don't know. Ever since Mwedzi posted her pictures, I've been keeping a close eye on my hairline, and while it's fuller than it was before, I'm not sure if it's getting any fuller. I've been pondering it, and I believe that I read somewhere that the hair along your hairline naturally has a shorter terminal length, because the skin changes from 'scalp' skin to 'face' skin there, and thus the follicles react differently. 

With that in mind, I'm wondering if, since the MT/OCT accelerates the growth rate, if we are pushing our hairlines through it's growth/shed cycle much faster - and when it looks thin, it's because it's shedding? Hrm. I don't know. It's a thought I've had. Don't know how to work that, though, so that one could insure that the hairline stayed at it's maximum fullness.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's my check in for this month. 

http://public.fotki.com/GrowinLongLocks/hair-progress-2008/


----------



## hervirtue (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the encouragement ladies, I really appreciate it . I'm natural and I have about 3-4in. of hair that I typically wear in twists and if I put any amount of water or manipulate my hair is gets really, really fuzzy and looks crazy. I think I'm going to have to figure something out though so I can do a mid week dc, maybe on Thursdays and then on Fridays I could wear a twist out so my hair won't look so bad for work on Fridays.

JN, you may have a point to the Asha Omega. I'm almost out of my MT mix so I won't put any more in the new mix and I'll see how that works.

I'll let everyone know in a week or so if my hair is improving any. Thanks again!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm now using mega tek every night on my edges and 2x a week for the rest of my head.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok- who is gonna post first?  Tomorrow is December.

ETA: Progress pictures!


----------



## Faith (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to join the next challenge, for my edges.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Ok- who is gonna post first?  Tomorrow is December.
> 
> ETA: Progress pictures!



Yeah, I can't wait to see some pics.   I posted yesterday that I updated my fotki.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm experiencing breakage. Are you guys experiencing that?erplexed What should I do?


 
Before I got my MT and OCT I started taking garlic tabs.  That significantly reduced my shedding (or breakage, not sure what the difference is).  But 13 days into OCT/MT I am shedding all over again.  I can't touch a comb to my head without losing a bunch of hair.  
I am scared!  
My hair is really silky as I condition it, but as it air dries it gets hard and tangly (?!).  I haven't used heat on it since I started with OCT/MT.  I don't manipulate it at all, I'm too afraid of combing out all my hair!  I am combing the boards now for any advice that may have been posted on this.  Help!


----------



## yodie (Nov 30, 2008)

You should try fish oil pills.  Really helps sebum on the scalp and hair. 


cherezr said:


> Before I got my MT and OCT I started taking garlic tabs. That significantly reduced my shedding (or breakage, not sure what the difference is). But 13 days into OCT/MT I am shedding all over again. I can't touch a comb to my head without losing a bunch of hair.
> I am scared!
> My hair is really silky as I condition it, but as it air dries it gets hard and tangly (?!). I haven't used heat on it since I started with OCT/MT. I don't manipulate it at all, I'm too afraid of combing out all my hair! I am combing the boards now for any advice that may have been posted on this. Help!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Before I got my MT and OCT I started taking garlic tabs.  That significantly reduced my shedding (or breakage, not sure what the difference is).  But 13 days into OCT/MT I am shedding all over again.  I can't touch a comb to my head without losing a bunch of hair.
> I am scared!
> My hair is really silky as I condition it, but as it* air dries it gets hard and tangly (?!)*.  I haven't used heat on it since I started with OCT/MT.  I don't manipulate it at all, I'm too afraid of combing out all my hair!  I am combing the boards now for any advice that may have been posted on this.  Help!



Sounds like too much protein - what DC's are you using, and how often?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> To all the ladies experiencing shedding/breakage I recommend using Alter Ego Nourishing Garlic Conditioner. I have been dc 2x's a week with this and I have had little to NO shedding. This dc is the truth!!! I also reccomend moisturizing and sealing your hair & ends at least once a day.
> 
> eta: i have been using MT since July!


 

'Bout to order some right now.  I can't afford to lose any more hairs.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Sounds like too much protein - what DC's are you using, and how often?


 
I don't guess I DC at all.  I've only been at this a short time but here is what I do:
-wash, OCT for 2 hours, condition twice, use detangling spray, cry as I comb and lose hair, panic, let it partially air dry, apply mango butter and almond oil, then gently coax it back into a wet bun or a ponytail.  After its more dry I apply a mix of MT/almond oil all over my scalp.  I do this about every third day.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> You should try fish oil pills. Really helps sebum on the scalp and hair.


 Oddly enough, I've been taking those for years.  I read that they would help my acne.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs. Verde said:


> There are few ladies who are wearing wigs and weaves. I think jamaicalovely is wearing a wig and putting MT/OCT on her braids. Check out her fotki.


  I am wearing braids , and I am putig MT on my scaple and using leave in Motiurizer daily. I w take them down in January. I just put them in a week ago , al I am washin weekl.


----------



## jrae (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> I don't guess I DC at all.  I've only been at this a short time but here is what I do:
> -wash, OCT for 2 hours, condition twice, use detangling spray, cry as I comb and lose hair, panic, let it partially air dry, apply mango butter and almond oil, then gently coax it back into a wet bun or a ponytail.  After its more dry I apply a mix of MT/almond oil all over my scalp.  I do this about every third day.  What am I doing wrong?



Cherezr, OCT on the length of your hair?  For many ladies, including myself, that produces tangles and hard hair - especially if you're leaving it on for two hours.  Also, make sure you are using a good moisturizing conditioner.

Also, some ladies are reporting that the coffee rinse results in less/no shedding.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> I don't guess I DC at all.  I've only been at this a short time but here is what I do:
> -wash, OCT for 2 hours, condition twice, use detangling spray, cry as I comb and lose hair, panic, let it partially air dry, apply mango butter and almond oil, then gently coax it back into a wet bun or a ponytail.  After its more dry I apply a mix of MT/almond oil all over my scalp.  I do this about every third day.  What am I doing wrong?



You're putting OCT on the_* length*_ of your hair every three days? Stop, please. That's WAY too much protein on your hair - and for two hours?  
And you aren't using a moisturizing DC, either? Yeah, you might need to stop using MT and OCT altogether, and get your hair moisturized again....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Ok- who is gonna post first? Tomorrow is December.
> 
> ETA: Progress pictures!


 I'll be posting mine in 2-3 weeks after I take my braids down...


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> You're putting OCT on the_* length*_ of your hair every three days? ...


 


jrae said:


> Cherezr, OCT on the length of your hair? .


 

Yes, on the length...but on your advice I will stop doing that.  I just read a bunch of posts on oil rinsing.  I will stick to co-washing and oil rinsing until I get some softness back.  I am going to get some garlic conditioner too for the shedding.  Thank you so much for your help!

Oh...one more ?tion. Is it still OK to apply either OCT or  MT mixed with oil to my scalp every other night?  I put it on my temples every night because I am thin there.  Its 1 part oil, 3 parts OCT (or MT).


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 30, 2008)

Deleting.........


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Yes, on the length...but on your advice I will stop doing that.  I just read a bunch of posts on oil rinsing.  I will stick to co-washing and oil rinsing until I get some softness back.  I am going to get some garlic conditioner too for the shedding.  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Oh...one more ?tion. Is it still OK to apply either OCT or  MT mixed with oil to my scalp every other night?  I put it on my temples every night because I am thin there.  Its 1 part oil, 3 parts OCT (or MT).



Honestly, I'd stop all together, and focus on getting your moisture back to par. You need to deep condition - not cowash, not oil rinse, DC. With moisture. Repeatedly. I'd suggest several overnights, too. 

Please, don't mess with over proteinated hair - the longer you take to get it fully moisturized, the more breakage you will see - it's a wicked walk to a setback.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Honestly, I'd stop all together, and focus on getting your moisture back to par. You need to deep condition - not cowash, not oil rinse, DC. With moisture. Repeatedly. I'd suggest several overnights, too.
> 
> Please, don't mess with over proteinated hair - the longer you take to get it fully moisturized, the more breakage you will see - it's a wicked walk to a setback.


 
Oh dear!!!  OK then, DCing it is! **backing away from the OCT bottle***


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Before I got my MT and OCT I started taking garlic tabs. That significantly reduced my shedding (or breakage, not sure what the difference is). But 13 days into OCT/MT I am shedding all over again. I can't touch a comb to my head without losing a bunch of hair.
> I am scared!
> My hair is really silky as I condition it, but as it air dries it gets hard and tangly (?!). I haven't used heat on it since I started with OCT/MT. I don't manipulate it at all, I'm too afraid of combing out all my hair! I am combing the boards now for any advice that may have been posted on this. Help!


 

OOPS!!!  Sorry, just catching up!!. Deleting last post!!!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 30, 2008)

I started using consistently Nov.1, and straightened today and have got at least one inch of growth this month.  I am not officially in the challenge, because I am too supersticious to join challenges(weird, I know).  I have noticed a huge improvement in thickness as well, I'm a believer.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh Lawd, I am sitting here DCing with a mix of MT/OCT and oils and I am reading these posts on overproteinated hair
I should go and rinse it out and do a moisturizing DC ASAP. I am going to use Keracare Humecto with honey and EVOO.
I hope I have not overloaded my hair with protein


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 30, 2008)

cherezr said:


> Before I got my MT and OCT I started taking garlic tabs.  That significantly reduced my shedding (or breakage, not sure what the difference is).  But 13 days into OCT/MT I am shedding all over again.  I can't touch a comb to my head without losing a bunch of hair.
> I am scared!
> My hair is really silky as I condition it, but as it air dries it gets hard and tangly (?!).  I haven't used heat on it since I started with OCT/MT.  I don't manipulate it at all, I'm too afraid of combing out all my hair!  I am combing the boards now for any advice that may have been posted on this.  Help!



Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 has worked for me so far. I haven't fine tuned it yet but it stopped a majority of the breakage.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 30, 2008)

It's just important to keep a close eye on your hair - if it starts getting hard, and you start seeing increased breakage, it's most_* likely*_ the protein - this is a risk that you take with using these products. 

So, don't be afraid to use them on the length of your hair - but use it with the same frequency as you would Apoghee. 

And, if you (as some ladies have) choose to use it more often, you just have to keep an even CLOSER eye on the moisture level in your hair, and work harder to keep your moisture level high enough to balance the protein. 

And if your hair does start to show signs of overload, ramp up the moisture before you try anything else - and back away from the protein.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's just important to keep a close eye on your hair - if it starts getting hard, and you start seeing increased breakage, it's most_* likely*_ the protein - this is a risk that you take with using these products.
> 
> So, don't be afraid to use them on the length of your hair - but use it with the same frequency as you would Apoghee.
> 
> ...


 


Well said!!! I have used MT/OCT as often as every night, BUT ON THE SCALP ONLY!! I get enough protein on the ends from it rinsing through when I cowash.


----------



## grnidmonster (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so thrilled with OCT and MT! I am not posting my final reveal until 12/25 because that will make an exact 4 months of use but, I was looking at my progress pics and I started them using freshly washed WET hair. When I look at the last 3 months of progress pics, I can see the thickness but, I know it has grown too. So I straightened-plus I wanted to try Sabino Moisture Block. My hair really grew! I was bareley past SL when I started and now I am well past apl headed to BSL. I will have to cut because the hair is so thin and weak @ the ends but, OCT?MT is working and I know it is at a growth rate faster than my normal. Pics in my fotki. Final reveal 12/25.


----------



## amara11 (Nov 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's just important to keep a close eye on your hair - if it starts getting hard, and you start seeing increased breakage, it's most_* likely*_ the protein - this is a risk that you take with using these products.
> 
> So, don't be afraid to use them on the length of your hair - but use it with the same frequency as you would Apoghee.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this explanation.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 30, 2008)

Add me to the list who only use it on my scalp.  My hair HATES too much protein so I only put it on my scalp and I deep condition AT LEAST twice a week with most weeks 3x a week.


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 1, 2008)

oct users, are you using the complete system or just the one for hair growth!!! TIA

never mind, i couldn't wait so i ordered the cell therapy


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 1, 2008)

is anybody else experiencing shedding with mt? i have very thin/fine hair, and my hair starts shedding like crazy the minute i apply it.....maybe i should od on garlic pills


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 1, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> is anybody else experiencing shedding with mt? i have very thin/fine hair, and my hair starts shedding like crazy the minute i apply it.....maybe i should od on garlic pills


 

LoL!  Go back to post #345 and read down from there.  I had the same problem and asked the same question yesterday. The Ladies have been helping me out.


----------



## ellennicole (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought I added myself to this challenge. I've been using MT since  September.    I love the way my hair looks and feels.

I'm not as consisent as I should be, but I used Mega Tek with my Hairveda oil on my scalp.  I usually do it every other week b/c I do wear it down every other week (I can't spend money going to the stylist and NOT wear my hair down at least a couple of days).  

I am contemplating buying the OTC, but I like the results I'm getting with MT. I have very thin fine hair as well, and I have not noticed any shedding. I make sure that I ONLY put it on my scalp.


----------



## constance (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, Jamaicalovely for your advice re: keeping MT handy. I've moved my bottle from the bathroom to my computer table where I'm sure to see it each and every day.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 2, 2008)

constance said:


> Thank you, Jamaicalovely for your advice re: keeping MT handy. I've moved my bottle from the bathroom to my computer table where I'm sure to see it each and every day.



Very good. I moved my hair vitamins to the bedside too.


----------



## Afrolinda (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they also ship OCT overseas? Because I would like to purchase it.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 23, 2008)

Afrolinda said:


> Do they also ship OCT overseas? Because I would like to purchase it.



They do not...  

At least I have heard of several ladies having major issues with getting them to ship outside of North America.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 12, 2009)

I started back using my MT for the past two weeks and today I noticed a lot of little fine baby hair sprouting up in my parts and in my hairline. The hairs are really fine and some are a whiteish color!! Some are dark but they are definitely new hairs because they are short, however I am not experiencing any breakage of any kind. They are in my hairline and all over my head and my scalp feels creepy crawly!!

Has anyone else experienced this?

I was almost late leaving the house this morning looking at them this morning


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 12, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I started back using my MT for the past two weeks and today I noticed a lot of little fine baby hair sprouting up in my parts and in my hairline. The hairs are really fine and some are a whiteish color!! Some are dark but they are definitely new hairs because they are short, however I am not experiencing any breakage of any kind. They are in my hairline and all over my head and my scalp feels creepy crawly!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I was almost late leaving the house this morning looking at them this morning



Interesting!! Sounds like you have a bunch of new growth!! Could you have grays coming in? You should come over to the latest thread, and ask, too...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I started back using my MT for the past two weeks and today I noticed a lot of little fine baby hair sprouting up in my parts and in my hairline. The hairs are really fine and some are a whiteish color!! Some are dark but they are definitely new hairs because they are short, however I am not experiencing any breakage of any kind. They are in my hairline and all over my head and my scalp feels creepy crawly!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I was almost late leaving the house this morning looking at them this morning



i just started using it several days ago, so no growth, but i do feel the creepy crawlies!


----------

